# Vamos falar de sotaques do português?



## ronanpoirier

Como todos que passamos quase que diariamente por aqui, podemos ver muitas discussões sobre os tantos sotaques sob os quais a nossa língua pode ser escutada. 
Então, que tal um tópico somente, e tão somente, sobre isso?

Aqui cada um poderia falar sobre o seu sotaque e etc.

Estava pensando que poderíamos até mesmo gravar um pequeno texto, cada um em sua casa, e depois arranjaríamos um lugar para subi-los, daí todos poderíamos ver, ou melhor, ouvir os sotaques. 



Consegui falar "sotaque(s)" três vezes hehehe 

_o/


----------



## Makumbera

How about this text? 

_"Um violino Stradivarius foi leiloado nesta sexta-feira nos Estados Unidos por mais de US$ 2 milhões, um preço recorde para um instrumento musical vendido em leilão. 

O violino fabricado por Antonio Stradivari em 1699, um ano antes de sua época de ouro, foi leiloado na casa Christie's de Nova York pelo dobro do valor previsto. 

O recorde mundial para um instrumento musical foi de US$ 1,8 milhão e correspondia também a um violino Stradivarius, que foi leiloado pela Christie's de Londres em 1990. 

O instrumento vendido nesta sexta-feira foi batizado de "Lady Tennant" e foi fabricado por Stradivari quando ele tinha 55 anos._  "    





Seria legal, sim, gravarmos para termos amostras e conhecermos bem a fundo cada sotaque... 

Quem se habilita?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> É por esta e outras que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do país.



Ai, ai, ai... vamos, de novo entrar neste território perigoso ?? Não pude me conter .... Se a afirmação da Vanda fosse a expressão da verdade, os mineiros deveriam falar os "s", como os portugueses (com som de sh - ora, poish, poish), aliás como fazemos os cariocas, que conforme a teoria já amplamente explicada em um thread anterior, são os que não têm sotaque, já que falamos como os portugueses que nos colonizaram e, a cidade do Rio de Janeiro, que foi a capital do Brasil por mais tempo, passa a ser, então, a referência. Em outras palavras, qualquer forma diferente da dos cariocas é que seria considerada "sotaque" (he he).

(não se zanguem, é só uma mera teoria ....)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Eu achei uma proposta interessante... Não sei se está dentro das regras do fórum, mas, se estiver, podíamos fazer isso sim. Seria legal escutar estrangeiros falando Português também!


Legal !! vamos nessa, mas como vamos "escutar" as pessoas se temos como recurso apenas a "leitura" ? vamos ter que possuir muita habilidade para escrever os sons, sobretudo os estrangeiros que se aventurarem.

Para iniciar, como os portugueses, por exemplo, falam a palavra "teatro" ?

RT


----------



## ronanpoirier

Podemos criar um porta-arquivos em algum sítio por aí e depois a Vanda pode se responsabilizar de ficar com o nome de usuário e senha. Daí enviamos os arquivos para ela, ela sobe para o porta-arquivo, depois é só colocar numa opção de outra pessoa qualquer poder baixá-los.

Além do texto pronto, que tal nós falando de alguma coisa qualquer? Qualquer coisa que vier à cabeça. Acho que lendo um texto pode não ficar tão natural quanto falarmos como falamos no nosso dia a dia, com gírias e regionalismos.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Adorei! Eu morei em Brasília 8 anos, mas quando voltei para Buenos Aires, o meu sotaque candango mutou, e agora todos (todos mesmo) os brasileiros com quem falo acham que sou ... paulista!!!  
Vamos ver o que vocês acham. 
Também quero saber onde vamos carregar os arquivos do texto da Makumbera.


----------



## SofiaB

pode-se carregar os arquivos usando isso:



 Additional Options Miscellaneous OptionsAutomatically parse links in text
Disable smilies in text

 Attach FilesValid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg mp3 pdf png psd rtf txt wav xls zip


*Manage Attachments* 

 Thread SubscriptionNotification Type:
 Do not subscribe No email notification Instant email notification Daily email notification Weekly email notification​


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Para iniciar, como os portugueses, por exemplo, falam a palavra "teatro" ?


[tiátru]


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> [tiátru]



Interessante.... tal como por aqui (Rio de Janeiro). 

Já em São Paulo, esta palavra é pronunciada como se escreve: tê-a-tro (o que, particularmente, devo reconhecer, E SEM QUALQUER PURISMO, parece-me ser a forma mais "correta", pois respeita na íntegra cada fonema).

Obrigado pela resposta Out.


----------



## 123o4

Cariocas: [tiátru], também.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Gaúcho de Porto Alegre: tchyatru (sim, nós pronunciamos como se houvesse apenas duas sílabas)

Gaúcho do interior: tiatru

Gaúcho da fronteira: teatro (bem espanhol )


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Interessante.... tal como por aqui (Rio de Janeiro).
> 
> Já em São Paulo, esta palavra é pronunciada como se escreve: tê-a-tro (o que, particularmente, devo reconhecer, E SEM QUALQUER PURISMO, parece-me ser a forma mais "correta", pois respeita na íntegra cada fonema).
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta Out.


[tiátru] também respeita os fonemas. Simplesmente, o fonema /e/ tem o alofone _ antes de uma vogal, e o fonema /o/ tem o alofone  em posição final átona. _


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> [tiátru] também respeita os fonemas. Simplesmente, o fonema /e/ tem o alofone _ antes de uma vogal, e o fonema /o/ tem o alofone  em posição final átona. _


_

Agora complicou .... para mim "e" é "e", "o" é "o" e "u" é "u". Talvez seja melhor deixar prá lá.... quem sabe com as gravações que a Vanda nos proporcionará tudo fique mais interessante ainda.
 Enfim, obrigado.

RT_


----------



## Outsider

Não me leve a mal o pedantismo, mas, só para explicar o meu comentário, é que em linguística o mesmo "fonema" pode ser pronunciado de modos diferentes, conforme o contexto. As várias realizações possíveis de um fonema chamam-se "alofones". Quando os linguistas querem falar de sons "puros" (enfim, mais ou menos puros, que a fala humana é uma corrente contínua de sons), dizem "fone".

Pode-se dizer que a ortografia portuguesa não é muito fonética (baseada em fones), mas é relativamente fonémica (baseada em fonemas).


----------



## dificilima

Que idéia genial  Isto me lembra um dos meus sites favoritos:

http//)accent(.)gmu(.)edu


----------



## Makumbera

Concordo com o Outside sobre a pronúncia da palavra "teatro", as variadas formas são válidas. 

à propósito, eu falo "tchiatrw" 

Se formos analisar o que é certo e errado nessas circunstâncias...
coitados dos nordestinos que falam "prÉpuziçãw".

à propósito, eu falo "prêpôziçãw"


----------



## asmborges

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vanda*
> 
> 
> É por esta e outras que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do país.
> 
> Ai, ai, ai... vamos, de novo entrar neste território perigoso ?? Não pude me conter .... Se a afirmação da Vanda fosse a expressão da verdade, os mineiros deveriam falar os "s", como os portugueses (com som de sh - ora, poish, poish), aliás como fazemos os cariocas, que conforme a teoria já amplamente explicada em um thread anterior, são os que não têm sotaque, já que falamos como os portugueses que nos colonizaram e, a cidade do Rio de Janeiro, que foi a capital do Brasil por mais tempo, passa a ser, então, a referência. Em outras palavras, qualquer forma diferente da dos cariocas é que seria considerada "sotaque" (he he).
> 
> (não se zanguem, é só uma mera teoria ....)


Ricardo, depende de onde vinham esses portugueses que mencionaste. Os sotaques em Portugal mudam MUITO de uma região para a outra. Em alguma região inclusive é usado o gerúndio em frases como "estou falando", como fazemos no Brasil.



Além disso, quem disse que quando os portugueses que colonizaram Minas vieram ao Brasil eles falavam como os lisboetas do século XXI?

Os cariocas falam com esse sotaque porque no Rio houve uma imigração mais recente de portugueses (como a família da Carmen Miranda, por exemplo).

Sugiro que vejas o filme "Desmundo", com o Osmar Prado, Beatriz Segall, Simone Spoladore e Caco Ciocler, todo falado em Português de 1570....


----------



## spielenschach

Quanto a sotaques resta saber se te interessa só o português ou também o das outras línguas.
Quanto ao sotaque do português, o brasileiro é o que mais se diferencia. Quanto aos outros não se nota, pelo menos quando falam na televisão. Até faço às vezes observações de mim para comigo pois que quando passei por Moçambique, já lá vão muitos anos, o sotaque era não só muito diferente como o português difícil de perceber.


----------



## Alandria

1: Eu não acho que exista um só sotaque Brasileiro, o português brasileiro está longe de ser uma coisa uniforme, o que você ouve na TV é o sotaque do Rio de Janeiro. 

2: Dentro do Brasil há sotaques completamente distintos uns dos outros.

3: Em portugal também não existe o sotaque "português", o português falado no norte de portugal é bem diferente do do sul, no norte as vogais são mais bem pronunciadas e em muitas áreas o S é alveolar e o R também é sempre al veolar em todos os casos, até no dígrafo RR. O v é muitas vezes trocado por b nessas áreas, o CH também possui uma pronúncia arcaica nessas áreas, chegando a soar igual à espanhola. O ditongo EI é pronunciado como se escreve. Isso é tudo o que eu sei, mas deve ter bem mais.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Acabo de lembrar que li num livro sobre lingüística que existem zonas no Brasil que o G, o J e o CH são pronunciados como no Inglês. Não sei onde exatamente mas creio que seja nalgum estado do centro-oeste (Mato Grosso talvez).


----------



## Alandria

Sim, áreas mais isoladas do Mato Grosso, porque na capital o pessoal tem um sotaque muito semelhante ao do interior de São Paulo em tudo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ai, ai, ai... vamos, de novo entrar neste território perigoso ?? Não pude me conter .... Se a afirmação da Vanda fosse a expressão da verdade, os mineiros deveriam falar os "s", como os portugueses (com som de sh - ora, poish, poish), aliás como fazemos os cariocas, que conforme a teoria já amplamente explicada em um thread anterior, são os que não têm sotaque, já que falamos como os portugueses que nos colonizaram e, a cidade do Rio de Janeiro, que foi a capital do Brasil por mais tempo, passa a ser, então, a referência. Em outras palavras, qualquer forma diferente da dos cariocas é que seria considerada "sotaque" (he he).
> 
> (não se zanguem, é só uma mera teoria ....)


 
Bem, Ricardo, com um certo atraso (só li este seu post hoje), eu vou tentar explicar a Vanda (como mineiro, eu entendi o que ela quis dizer).

"Minas é o estado mais tradicional do Brasil" quer dizer que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do BRASIL, não de Portugal _é um ledo engano imaginar que uma forma de linguagem supostamente mais próxima a de Portugal seria a mais prestigiada aqui, como _received pronunciation_. Você deve saber que não é assim que funciona aqui no Brasil. Aliás, foi Salvador, e não o Rio de Janeiro, a cidade que por mais tempo foi capital do Brasil. Além disso, o sotaque carioca se aproximou do de Portugal a partir do início do século XIX, com a chegada da família real e toda a burocracia portuguesa ao Rio.

A Vanda quis dizer que Minas é um estado onde a língua falada hoje mais guarda semelhança como aquela falada no Brasil dos séculos coloniais _não só a língua, eu poderia acrescentar, mas as tradicões populares também. Como ASMBorges mencionou, estudos indicam que o português falado em Portugal nos séculos XVI e XVII era muito mais próximo ao falado hoje no Brasil (acho que já mencionei isso em um outro post).

No mais, TODO MUNDO concorda que o sotaque da cidade do Rio, sim, é que destoa de TODO o resto do país. Como pode alguém então alegar que os outros é que têm sotaque? Procure entender a origem desse sotaque do Rio de Janeiro ( que antes da vinda da comitiva da família real era igual ao do resto do país) e você vai entender o que eu quero dizer. Não viaja Ricardo, não viaja...

Abraço.


----------



## Alandria

Sou capixaba e acho que o único mistério no sotaque dos cariocas é que ele é muito palatal, chiado, de resto, não vejo nada demais, aliás, vou postar um tópico com uma curiosidade sobre o sotaque carioca. 

Para mim, o sotaque paulista e de muitos sulistas me parecem estranhos pela pouca nasalização que ocorre nesses falares. Não entendo por que fazem um Schwa em "ão" que dá algo próximo a "âung", gostaria muito de saber a origem disso (estrangeira?), alguém sabe?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Tu achas que não nasalizamos muito?
Eu acho que às vezes nasalizamos até demais  especialmente em verbos que acabam por -am. (cantam, falam, etc.)
É uma coisa fanha esse português noso de cada dia.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ah, agora relendo teu comentário, lembrei que esas terminações -am não são pronunciadas com o â nasal e sim com uma ditongo próximo a um â + u nasal. Mas há também uma leve nasalização no â . Cada dia eu fico mais perdido. xD


----------



## Alandria

youtube.com/watch?v=rO6hIydHE3M

Ouvindo esse áudio dá pra ter uma idéia. 
Muita gente do sul fala que nem esse cara.

Obs: não recomendo o vídeo para religiosos, pode ferir susceptibilidades.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Macunaíma said:


> Bem, Ricardo, com um certo atraso (só li este seu post hoje), eu vou tentar explicar a Vanda (como mineiro, eu entendi o que ela quis dizer).
> 
> "Minas é o estado mais tradicional do Brasil" quer dizer que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do BRASIL, não de Portugal _é um ledo engano imaginar que uma forma de linguagem supostamente mais próxima a de Portugal seria a mais prestigiada aqui, como _received pronunciation_. Você deve saber que não é assim que funciona aqui no Brasil. Aliás, foi Salvador, e não o Rio de Janeiro, a cidade que por mais tempo foi capital do Brasil. Além disso, o sotaque carioca se aproximou do de Portugal a partir do início do século XIX, com a chegada da família real e toda a burocracia portuguesa ao Rio.
> 
> A Vanda quis dizer que Minas é um estado onde a língua falada hoje mais guarda semelhança como aquela falada no Brasil dos séculos coloniais _não só a língua, eu poderia acrescentar, mas as tradicões populares também. Como ASMBorges mencionou, estudos indicam que o português falado em Portugal nos séculos XVI e XVII era muito mais próximo ao falado hoje no Brasil (acho que já mencionei isso em um outro post).
> 
> No mais, TODO MUNDO concorda que o sotaque da cidade do Rio, sim, é que destoa de TODO o resto do país. Como pode alguém então alegar que os outros é que têm sotaque? Procure entender a origem desse sotaque do Rio de Janeiro ( que antes da vinda da comitiva da família real era igual ao do resto do país) e você vai entender o que eu quero dizer. Não viaja Ricardo, não viaja...
> 
> Abraço.


Macunaíma,
Você tem razão quando indicou que Salvador foi a capital do Brasil por mais tempo, pois de 1500 até 1763 perfazem 263 anos, e o Rio, de 1763 até 1960 (ano da transferência para Brasília), são 197 anos. Enganei-me e minha *teoria* vai por água abaixo.

O que não concordo é que o "sotaque" do Rio seja totalmente diferente dos demais Estados brasileiros. Todo o Nordeste e Norte falam com o "s" puxando para "x". Repare bem. As pessoas da região da Mata, em Minas, falam com o "r" carioca. Assim, entendo que não é nenhuma "viagem", há sim uma  certa coerência no que expus, apesar do engano já mencionado.
Mas, agradeço (sinceramente) suas colocações, pois aprendi muito.
Valeu !


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Sou capixaba e acho que o único mistério no sotaque dos cariocas é que ele é muito palatal, chiado, de resto, não vejo nada demais, aliás, vou postar um tópico com uma curiosidade sobre o sotaque carioca.


o sotaque carioca tem umas ditongações estranhas 
o sotaque capixaba é mais agradável ao ouvido 
e junto com o sotaque do DF é o mais neutro do País


----------



## kurumin

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O que não concordo é que o "sotaque" do Rio seja totalmente diferente dos demais Estados brasileiros. Todo o Nordeste e Norte falam com o "s" puxando para "x". !


Não é verdade. Sou de Salvador, e aqui, a pronúncia de prestígio é a sem chiado  [como no Sul e Centro da Bahia]...A zona chiante começa na periferia de Salvador e se espalha pro Norte da Bahia...Mesmo os que chiam, chiam muito pouco. Falam: féxta, féxtaç, caçka, mezmu (e não caxka, mejmu)]. A zona não-chiante da ''Costa'' é a entre o Norte do Estado do Rio e o Norte do estado da Bahia, e inclui todo o estado do ES.


----------



## Macunaíma

Sotaque com o S igual ao do Rio de Janeiro só em Belém do Pará. Digo isso porque já viajei pelo país todo, conheço gente de todos os lugares. Eu gosto do sotaque do Rio, tenho família aí e acho bem bonito o jeito que os meus primos falam, mas dizer que o resto é que desvia do padrão não é verdade. Como eu disse, o sotaque do Rio se diferenciou relativamente há pouco tempo, graças ao aporte maciço de portugueses depois de 1808, que fez mais que dobrar a população da cidade em questão de alguns anos. Sotaque padrão é o do William Bonner, e repare nos S's dele...


----------



## kurumin

Sotaque padrão é o de Ana Paula Padrão [df]
Até a carioquíssima de Fátima Bernardes não pode chiar no noticiário nacional, porque achamos desagradável 
Gosto de assistir a Bandnews, e lá só tem locutores de São Paulo e Belo Horizonte.

Muitas vezes, os cariocas têm que suavizar seu sotaque quando/se querem vender bem/mais 
Paula Toller por exemplo, chia muito pouco...Assim, a voz dela se torna muito mais agradável ao público nacional.
Ela deixa de ser uma cantora regional e usa um sotaque mais neutro


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Não sei o porquê, mas me soa muito metonímico quando falam sobre "chiado" carioca... 

Eu até arriscaria dizer que, depois dos sotaques nordestinos e interioranos, o carioca é o mais discriminado e estereotipado. Algumas pessoas de algumas regiões (nem cito quais para não desencadear uma discussão inócua) têm uma implicância com o sotaque do Rio de Janeiro que, sem exageros, beira o preconceito. Eu até acho natural, pois a Rede Globo, sendo a maior emissora de televisão do país, e tendo sua sede no Rio, acaba por privilegiar mais esse sotaque - com o que eu não concordo - gerando essa hostilidade. Mas eu acho tudo isso uma grande besteira.

Enfim, posso estar sendo paranóico, mas são apenas minha impressões puramente empíricas.


----------



## Macunaíma

O sotaque do Rio é associado, no inconsciente coletivo, a um estilo de vida estereotipicamente carioca: gente jovem, bonita, _cool_, bronzeada, na moda, etc. Fica lindo nesse contexto de praia, montanhas, boemia. Eu já disse aqui que gosto muito ( sotaque carioca light, da zona sul ). Só que tem gente que acha que o resto do mundo é que tem sotaque, quando o sotaque do Rio é que GRITA. Não é uma opinião isolada, muita gente aí acredita nessa teoria, e isso irrita. Nem falo da Globo, que, verdade seja dita, não impõe o sotaque do Rio ao resto do país. Prova disso é a ausência de sotaque dos jornalistas. No mais esses assuntos de sotaque são tão estéreis, não são? Falar de sotaque em fórum não leva a nada, não dá pra ouvir mesmo... Às vezes a gente também confunde sotaque com dicção e aí vira uma bagunça. E esses assuntos rendem...


----------



## kurumin

carioquês =  sotaque de malandro
baianês = carnaval, vida de ócio 
paulistanês = sotaque italianado 
capixabês = sem sotaque hahaha


----------



## Alandria

Me desculpe, Kurumin. É certo que quando muitos turistas vêm pra cá, custa-lhes perceber se temos sotaque ou não, mas não diria se temos sotaque é neutro, por exemplo, o nosso LH não tem som palatalizado (é um LI), isso já tira alguma possibilidade de ser "padrão". Se bem que é única coisa mesmo que eu noto que se diferencia do de Brasília, a única diferença é que lá palatalizam o "L", até mesmo em situações onde esteja antes de "i" e "e" final.

Mas tudo bem, eu entendo que foi uma brincadeirinha, não pensa que levei à sério! 

Pra mim que sou capixaba, acho que os sotaques paulistas e sulistas me soam mais estranhos que o carioca pelo motivo que já expliquei, por ser muito pouco nasal. Veja o vídeo que coloquei aqui na comunidade e ouça como o sulista fala "ão", soa "âung" (â = SCHWA; ng = velar nasal) , em vez de o padrão "ã~w".

youtube.com/watch?v=rO6hIydHE3M

Copiem e colem no navegador.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que vou começar a falar do sotaque _Wordreferencês._  

Meninos e meninas, começamos este tópico para falar dos diferentes sotaques que iríamos gravar (vide o início do tópico) e agora já estamos nos resvalando para o sotaque carioca, para o eu gosto e eu desgosto, as preferências pessoais e por aí afora. 
Vamos combinar o seguinte: ou falamos linguísticamente sobre os sotaques, ou fazemos as gravações logo, ou fecho este tópico como já tive que fazer com outros sobre o assunto, lembram-se? 
E a continuar este tipo de discussão que sempre acaba em preferências pessoais, fecharei todos os tópicos sobre o assunto. Combinado? 
Vocês sabem onde esta história acaba e, como moderadora, não gosto nem um pouco! 

Ahem, já posso tirar o chapéu! De volta aos trilhos!


----------



## kurumin

Millena Machado é paulistana?
Usou o r aspirado na palavra _telejornal_...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5pDJhP1lUI


----------



## Alandria

É fato que muitos jornalistas paulistas da globo como Willian Bonner e Evaristo Costa usam o R velar nas notícias. 
Realmente o R velar tem ganhado cada vez mais prestígio.


----------



## Alandria

A Bloomberg é que tem muitos mineiros que eu reconheço pelo sotaque bem agradável, acho que até mais que a Band News, eu não sei quem é aquela moça de óculos e cabelo curto, mas a locução dela é perfeita.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Alandria said:


> Em portugal também não existe o sotaque "português", o português falado no norte de portugal é bem diferente do do sul, no norte as vogais são mais bem pronunciadas e em muitas áreas o S é alveolar e o R também é sempre al veolar em todos os casos, até no dígrafo RR. O v é muitas vezes trocado por b nessas áreas, o CH também possui uma pronúncia arcaica nessas áreas, chegando a soar igual à espanhola. O ditongo EI é pronunciado como se escreve. Isso é tudo o que eu sei, mas deve ter bem mais.


 
Essa descriçao do sotaque do português continental do norte lembra-me ao galego que se fala ao norte do Rio Minho. _Esa descripción do sotaque do portugués continental do norte lémbrame ao galego que se fala ao norte do Río Miño._
*
Cumprimentos!​*


----------



## Leandro

Alandria said:


> Me desculpe, Kurumin. É certo que quando muitos turistas vêm pra cá, custa-lhes perceber se temos sotaque ou não, mas não diria se temos sotaque é neutro, por exemplo, o nosso LH não tem som palatalizado (é um LI), isso já tira alguma possibilidade de ser "padrão". Se bem que é única coisa mesmo que eu noto que se diferencia do de Brasília, a única diferença é que lá palatalizam o "L", até mesmo em situações onde esteja antes de "i" e "e" final.
> 
> Mas tudo bem, eu entendo que foi uma brincadeirinha, não pensa que levei à sério!
> 
> Pra mim que sou capixaba, acho que os sotaques paulistas e sulistas me soam mais estranhos que o carioca pelo motivo que já expliquei, por ser muito pouco nasal. Veja o vídeo que coloquei aqui na comunidade e ouça como o sulista fala "ão", soa "âung" (â = SCHWA; ng = velar nasal) , em vez de o padrão "ã~w".
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=rO6hIydHE3M
> 
> Copiem e colem no navegador.



Nossa, essa do "lh" no Espírito Santo ser "li" é nova para mim. E olha que tenho amigo capixaba e nunca percebi essa diferença. Sei que no interior de muitos estados o "lh" é simplesmente mudo, como em "fio(a)" (filho(a)). Engraçado também no interior como aparecem alguns "r" estilo americano no meio das palavras: "lerte" (leite).

Infelizmente esse do som do "ão" está cada vez mais comum, principalmente na linguagem coloquial, onde "bom" vira "báum" e por aí vai.

Com relação aos telejornais, eu sempre reparei que geralmente o R é aspirado, porém o S, principalmente no final das palavras é sempre sem ser chiado. Mas o engraçado é que o oposto ocorre com as novelas, é comum atores que não sao cariocas aparecem em novelas chiando o S e usando o R aspirado. E a maioria com o tempo, a gente nota pelas entrevistas, acabam ficando com esse sotaque mesmo.


----------



## Alandria

Leandro said:


> Infelizmente esse do som do "ão" está cada vez mais comum, principalmente na linguagem coloquial, onde "bom" vira "báum" e por aí vai.



Sinceramente, nunca ouvi ninguém aqui falando assim, no máximo algum mineiro turista brincando.


----------



## Leandro

Alandria said:


> Sinceramente, nunca ouvi ninguém aqui falando assim, no máximo algum mineiro turista brincando.



Alandria, esse som está cada vez mais comum aqui no Rio em lugares como favelas e lugares muito pobres. Os jovens cada vez mais falam "báum" em vez de "bom". E pior que essa "moda" pegou, principalmente, entre os funkeiros.


----------



## kurumin

bom/bão
sum Paulo / são Paulo
num / não
garçom / garção


----------



## Alandria

Kurumin said:
			
		

> sum Paulo / são Paulo



Essa é a pronúncia baiana? Lembro que os paulistanos tiram muita onda com os nordestinos que pronunciam "sum paulo", e como os baianos foram a esmagadora maioria dos nordestinos em SP...

Vou esperar você confirmar...


----------



## kurumin

Sim, sum Paulo é a pronúncia baiana, hehe 
mas, até os paulistanos dizem NUM em vez de NÃO
_Num sei não _


----------



## Alandria

"Num" também é normal aqui, o resto não... 

Aliás, "num" suspeito que é comum em todo o Brasil. Em portugal eu não posso falar, mas já vi portugueses escrevendo assim em chats.


----------



## Outsider

"Num" em Portugal = "em" + "um"

Se bem que em alguns sotaques do norte talvez ouça "não" = "num".


----------



## Leandro

kurumin said:


> bom/bão
> sum Paulo / são Paulo
> num / não
> garçom / garção



Aqui no Rio falamos muito "num sei" (não sei) e costumamos falar "Bão" (bom) de maneira pejorativa, brincando imitanto os cantores de funk e do tipo. Mas, "garção" e "Sum Paulo" nunca ouvi não.


----------



## jazyk

Garção foi a forma proposta desse galicismo (garçon, que significa menino) por alguns estudiosos da língua, mas infelizmente essa forma não pegou.


----------



## Alandria

Nossa, eu pensava que "garçom" vinha do Galego-Português, e não do Francês.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> Nossa, eu pensava que "garçom" vinha do Galego-Português, e não do Francês.


Afinal, é garçon ou garçom ?
PS: Garção parace uma garça grande (marido da garça fêmea... ha ha)


----------



## Outsider

_Garçon_ --> grafia original francesa (esta palavra quer dizer "rapaz" / "moço")
_Garçom_ --> grafia adaptada ao português
_Garção_ --> fonética e grafia adaptadas ao português


----------



## Outsider

E com alguma razão. As terminações em _-on_ são estranhas ao português, que tende a convertê-las em _-ão_ (ou, mais raramente, em _-om_).


----------



## kurumin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIcYfz1jWuk

O sotaque de Carol:

grainde
aintes
tóma
fólhego


----------



## kurumin

Uma coisa que eu gostaria de saber.
Por que que pronunciamos TAM como TÃ.
Não deveria ser TÃO? 

TÃ poderia se escrever TAN, mas não TAM:

ITAPOAN = ITAPOÃ
(e não ITAPOAM)

TCHAN = TCHÃ
(e não TCHAM)

CRISTOVAM = CRISTÓVÃO
(e não CRISTOVAN)

mas:
TÃO + POUCO = TAMPOUCO


----------



## LusitanWarrior

Português Europeu - Ti-átru


----------



## FranParis

Ti-átru? Nem toda a gente fala assim...


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal? Que outra maneira de falar existe?


----------



## FranParis

te-atru, por exemplo.


----------



## Outsider

Em discurso normal, ninguém diz "te-atru". Só diria isso se estivesse a falar muito lentamente, para soletrar a palavra.


----------



## FranParis

Muito bem. Muita gente também diz ti-manel.


----------



## Outsider

A pronúncia "tiatru" não é uma incorrecção, se é aí que pretende chegar. É característico do português pronunciar muitos és átonos como is. O português do Brasil, que em vários aspectos é mais conservador que o nosso, faz isso ainda com maior frequência. Eu diria mesmo que a pronúncia do "e" átono como "i" é uma das coisas que tornam o português diferente e interessante. 

Qualquer um pode pronunciar os és sempre como és, mas isso é monótono.


----------



## LusitanWarrior

Teatro: Tiátru
Televisão: Telivizão

O som do "Te" é diferente. A meu ver, não sou nenhum especialista.


----------



## Outsider

LusitanWarrior said:


> Televisão: Telivizão


Disso discordo. Geralmente, o que ouço é "televizãu, ou "tlevizãu" (também já ouvi "tilvizãu", mas apenas dialectalmente).


----------



## Alandria

Aos meus ouvidos, soa "tlevisãu" a forma como os portugueses falam. O "ã" também me soa diferente do meu, mas esse som varia tanto em Portugal como no Brasil.


----------



## kurumin

Nessa música lusitana:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3lgYmkBCj0

vou chamar a música [_música_ me soa como ['muzike] (e final entre ê i é)]
_prova minha_ voz [_prove minhe_] (mesma coisa)
na tua mão [me soa _netuemeun _e não _natuamaun_] (preferi escrever sem ~ ]
vou compor uma canção [canção me soa como _kenseun_ e não _kansaun_]

Nossos a's finais são diferentes.
O nosso varia entre [a] e [@, shwa]
O lusitano varia entre [â] e [ê].

Fica mais fácil assim:
a vogal em _maçã, rã_ me soa:'

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1475/nasaistc0.jpg


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Nossos a's finais são diferentes.
> O nosso varia entre [a] e [@, shwa]
> O lusitano varia entre [â] e [ê].


Que disparate! O "â" europeu é uma vogal central, como o brasileiro. Veja aqui.

Se lhe parece um "ê", é porque é ligeiramente mais fechado que o "â" brasileiro.


----------



## LusitanWarrior

De qualquer forma, acho que ficou provado o que eu queria dizer. Que o som de "Te" era diferente.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, percebo, mas eu nunca disse que _todos_ os és átonos se pronunciavam como is, pois não? 

Já agora, bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## LusitanWarrior

Não sou licenciado nem sequer estudante de Linguas, Literaturas, Linguísticas ou de outras áreas associadas. Mas estou a gostar de participar neste forum. OBRIGADO ^_^


----------



## Vanda

Guerreiro, 

Você não tem que ser _estudante de Línguas, Literaturas, Linguísticas ou de outras áreas associadas,_ para participar no fórum_. _Apenas tem que "amar" línguas e gostar de compartilhar! Bem-vindo ao fórum português!


----------



## Alandria

Pela música que o Kurumin nos passou, os "as" átonos finais estavam fechados, normalmente, numa música, o brasileiro abre esses "as". Mas na fala cotidiana eles são fechados, de qualquer forma, eu não consigo notar muita diferença entre o "a" átono final deles e o nosso, é como comparar o meu R implosivo com o dos cariocas, não vejo diferença, mas a linguística classifica como alofones diferentes.

 = ES
[x] = RJ


----------



## Outsider

Tenho curiosidade acerca deste assunto. Parece-lhes que todos os brasileiros pronunciam o "a" final átono mais fechado que o "á", ou haverá alguns que pronunciam ambos sempre da mesma maneira?

Parece-me também que os monossílabos são um caso especial. Pelo que me tenho apercebido, palavras como "da", "na", ou "as" são pronunciadas como "dá", "ná" e "ás" pelos brasileiros. Estou certo?


----------



## Alandria

Sim, na grande maioria dos dialetos brasileiros é sempre "dà", "nà", "à", mas em alguns dialetos do sul do Brasil eles são um pouco mais fechados, não sei qual a explicação para isso.


----------



## Outsider

Suponho que inicialmente não devia haver distinção. O "a" pronunciava-se sempre "á" como em espanhol ou italiano. Então, alguns dialectos (ao menos) começaram a distinguir dois tipos de "a".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Voltei 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Tenho curiosidade acerca deste assunto. Parece-lhes que todos os brasileiros pronunciam o "a" final átono mais fechado que o "á", ou haverá alguns que pronunciam ambos sempre da mesma maneira?


Acho que na fronteira daqui do RS eles são pronunciados da mesma maneira. Uma característica do sotaque de lá é a pronúncia meio "correta" das vogais.  Digo "correta" por eles pronunciarem sem mudar o som. Como na célebre frase: leite quente dói os dentes. Eles pronunciariam "lêitê quê~tê dói ôs dêntês". Acho que algo similar acontece no Paraná, mas não tenho certeza.

Li que o nosso â surgiu devido ao processo de nasalização... mas não faz sentido esse som similar surgir no final de palavras também. Assim como a pronúncia de á antes de uma consoante nasal vai contra todas as leis da física.  (brincadeirinha, sei que em Portugal existem casos assim.). Exemplo: danada. Eu pronuncio "dânádâ".  É meio forçado, pelo menos para mim, pronunciar "dánádá".



			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> Pela música que o Kurumin nos passou, os "as" átonos finais estavam fechados, normalmente, numa música, o brasileiro abre esses "as".


É verdade  Eu também faço isso.


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Suponho que inicialmente não devia haver distinção. O "a" pronunciava-se sempre "á" como em espanhol ou italiano. Então, alguns dialectos (ao menos) começaram a distinguir dois tipos de "a".


Oficialmente, não existe o _a fechado_ no Brasil. Não temos esse fonema


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Oficialmente, não existe o _a fechado_ no Brasil. Não temos esse fonema


Existe como alofone.



ronanpoirier said:


> Li que o nosso â surgiu devido ao processo de nasalização...


Sim, essa explicação faz muito sentido. Como notaste, um "a" é tipicamente fechado antes de consoante nasal (como também o "e" e o "o"). Há excepções na fala de Portugal, mas são bastante localizadas, e nem sequer se faz a distinção em todos os dialectos.



ronanpoirier said:


> mas não faz sentido esse som similar surgir no final de palavras também.


Eu penso que faz sentido, porque temos uma tendência para "elevar" as vogais átonas finais: e --> i, o --> u, e á --> â. Não em todos os dialectos, é certo.


----------



## Alandria

Só as átonas finais? 

Aqui falaríamos "mininu" (acredito que em pt seja m'ninu), "sigurança", "culégiu" (em meu dialeto), mas esse fenômeno não é tão extendido aqui como em alguns lugares do nordeste, o nordestino é o que mais tende a abaixar e elevar as pretônicas.

Só em alguns lugares de lá se fala "transpUsição" (elevação), "bUtão" (elevação), quéstão (abaixamento), séléção (abaixamento) entre outras coisas mais. Na maioria dos dialetos do português brasileiro essas palavras são pronunciadas com suas vogais correspondentes, isto é, fechadas.


----------



## kurumin

Sotaque carioca, só na Globo mesmo.
A MTV prefere o sotaque paulistano, já na Bandnews usam um sotaque bem neutro, uma mistura de paulistano e mineiro (de Juíz de Fora ou BH e não das zonas ''apaulistadas'' ou ''abaianadas'' desse estado)


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Só as átonas finais?
> 
> Aqui falaríamos "mininu" (acredito que em pt seja m'ninu), "sigurança", "culégiu" (em meu dialeto), mas esse fenômeno não é tão extendido aqui como em alguns lugares do nordeste, o nordestino é o que mais tende a abaixar e elevar as pretônicas.
> 
> Só em alguns lugares de lá se fala "transpUsição" (elevação), "bUtão" (elevação), quéstão (abaixamento), séléção (abaixamento) entre outras coisas mais. Na maioria dos dialetos do português brasileiro essas palavras são pronunciadas com suas vogais correspondentes, isto é, fechadas.


eu falo seguro [si-] (por causa da vogal -u-) , queria [ki-],  (por causa da vogal -i- ) dormindo [duh-] (por causa de EU DURMO?], chovendo [xu-] (por causa de CHUVA) mas não colégio [ku-], botão [bu-], tesouro [tchi-] .
Não tem regras  Nunca ouvi _pesquisa _com i ou é [piskiza, pé-] 
Sempre com [ê].


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> eu falo seguro [si-] (por causa da vogal -u-) , queria [ki-],  (por causa da vogal -i- ) dormindo [duh-] (por causa de EU DURMO?], chovendo [xu-] (por causa de CHUVA) mas não colégio [ku-], botão [bu-], tesouro [tchi-] .
> Não tem regras  Nunca ouvi _pesquisa _com i ou é [piskiza, pé-]
> Sempre com [ê].



"péskiza" eu já ouvi de nordestinos, aí na Bahia pode ser que seja diferente, mas já ouvi. "Butão" e "transpusição" também, "pórtuguês" é a clássica, quando alguém fala isso eu já sei que veio de algum lugar do nordeste. 

Aquela zona que começa do Ceará e vai até pernambuco tem uma tendência ao abaixamento muito grande, talvez na Bahia ou em Sergipe diminua.

"Culégio" eu só ouvi aqui em Vitória, não sei em que mais lugares se fala assim.


----------



## Alandria

Daniel10 said:


> Só se for na sua TV , o que se ouve aqui não é o sotaque do Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Quando aparece algumas poucas pessoas com sotaque carioca (monique evans e cia.)  dá para perceber de longe.
> 
> 
> 
> CIAO



Os portugueses estão mais familiarizados com a globo do que com as outras emissoras brasileiras.
A mensagem que você citou era direcionada a eles.


----------



## MOC

Ola. Acabei de me registar no forum porque o encontrei quando procurava informação sobre sotaques existentes no Brasil.
Queria saber os pormenores principais de cada sotaque que permitem distingui-lo dos outros.

Principalmente nestas regiões:

Rio de Janeiro
São Paulo
Paraná (interior)
Nordeste (há grande diferença entre pernambuco, ceará, paraíba?)
Tudo o mais que seja facilmente identificável

Agradeço desde já a quem responder mas não prometo que me fique por aqui de perguntas.


----------



## kurumin

MOC said:


> Ola. Acabei de me registar no forum porque o encontrei quando procurava informação sobre sotaques existentes no Brasil.
> Queria saber os pormenores principais de cada sotaque que permitem distingui-lo dos outros.
> 
> Principalmente nestas regiões:
> 
> Rio de Janeiro
> São Paulo
> Paraná (interior)
> Nordeste (há grande diferença entre pernambuco, ceará, paraíba?)
> Tudo o mais que seja facilmente identificável
> 
> Agradeço desde já a quem responder mas não prometo que me fique por aqui de perguntas.


No Rio de Janeiro,tem, pelo menos dois grupos de sotaques
1. carioca (o da cidade)*
2. fluminense (o do estado)**
[por exemplo, em Paraty** e em Volta Redonda** não se usa o xis em festa, casca [se fala féçta, kaçka]

Muitos sotaques no Nordeste.
Na Bahia falamos tia, dia [tchia, djia], mas os outros estados preferem a pronúncia não-palatizada. Aqui não se chia muito, só em umas palavras, e lá em Recife eles chiam muito (mas menos que os cariocas e  os amazonenses)...


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Ola. Acabei de me registar no forum porque o encontrei quando procurava informação sobre sotaques existentes no Brasil.
> Queria saber os pormenores principais de cada sotaque que permitem distingui-lo dos outros.
> 
> Principalmente nestas regiões:
> 
> Rio de Janeiro
> São Paulo
> Paraná (interior)
> Nordeste (há grande diferença entre pernambuco, ceará, paraíba?)
> Tudo o mais que seja facilmente identificável
> 
> Agradeço desde já a quem responder mas não prometo que me fique por aqui de perguntas.



Sobre o Rio de janeiro, o Kurumin já respondeu, ele está bem mais à par do que eu em relação a esse estado. 

Sobre São Paulo: existem cidades do interior de São Paulo que nasalizam as vogais mais claramente e que possuem o R aproximante alveolar em posição implosiva, é parecido com o R norte americano no começo das palavras.

Na capital paulista, há pouca nasalização das vogais, normalmente não nasalizam a vogal "a" em nenhum caso (o a nasal deles é um simples schwa, muitos zoam com os paulistanos, porque acham que eles falam com o nariz entupido). Diferente do interior, na capital, o r implosivo é uma vibrante simples como em Portugal.

O interior do paraná possui um falar próximo ao do interior de São Paulo, muitos linguístas classificam como o mesmo falar.

No nordeste brasileiro as vogais pretônicas são bem abertas. Só lá você vai ouvir "pórtuguês", "réconheci", "téléfone", "quéstão", "sótaque", entre outras coisas pela tendência deles em abrir a pretônica. 

Em outras partes do país, pronunciamos essas vogais de maneira fechada: "pôrtuguês", "rêconheci", "quêstão", "sôtaque".

Por outro lado, o nordestino também eleva a pretônica em alguns casos como em "butão", "fugão". Em contraste com a maior parte do Brasil que pronuncia essas vogais de maneira fechada.

No nordeste também há uma tendência em nasalizar qualquer vogal antes de M e N (a não ser que esteja precedido de -mente). Lá se fala "ãnimal", "flãnela", "jãnela", "ãmigo", "ãmàr". Em constraste a quase todo o país que fala "ànimal", "flànela", "àmigo", "àmàr.


----------



## edupa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Interessante.... tal como por aqui (Rio de Janeiro).
> 
> Já em São Paulo, esta palavra é pronunciada como se escreve: tê-a-tro (o que, particularmente, devo reconhecer, E SEM QUALQUER PURISMO, parece-me ser a forma mais "correta", pois respeita na íntegra cada fonema).
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta Out.


 

nasci e cresci em Sampa e falo /tchi-A-tru/ ou /tchyA-tru/. 

São Paulo tem diversos sotaques dentro da mesma cidade.

Abs!


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Sobre o Rio de janeiro, o Kurumin já respondeu, ele está bem mais à par do que eu em relação a esse estado.
> 
> Sobre São Paulo: existem cidades do interior de São Paulo que nasalizam as vogais mais claramente e que possuem o R aproximante alveolar em posição implosiva, é parecido com o R norte americano no começo das palavras.
> 
> Na capital paulista, há pouca nasalização das vogais, normalmente não nasalizam a vogal "a" em nenhum caso (o a nasal deles é um simples schwa, muitos zoam com os paulistanos, porque acham que eles falam com o nariz entupido). Diferente do interior, na capital, o r implosivo é uma vibrante simples como em Portugal.
> 
> O interior do paraná possui um falar próximo ao do interior de São Paulo, muitos linguístas classificam como o mesmo falar.
> 
> No nordeste brasileiro as vogais pretônicas são bem abertas. Só lá você vai ouvir "pórtuguês", "réconheci", "téléfone", "quéstão", "sótaque", entre outras coisas pela tendência deles em abrir a pretônica.
> 
> Em outras partes do país, pronunciamos essas vogais de maneira fechada: "pôrtuguês", "rêconheci", "quêstão", "sôtaque".
> 
> Por outro lado, o nordestino também eleva a pretônica em alguns casos como em "butão", "fugão". Em contraste com a maior parte do Brasil que pronuncia essas vogais de maneira fechada.
> 
> No nordeste também há uma tendência em nasalizar qualquer vogal antes de M e N (a não ser que esteja precedido de -mente). Lá se fala "ãnimal", "flãnela", "jãnela", "ãmigo", "ãmàr". Em constraste a quase todo o país que fala "ànimal", "flànela", "àmigo", "àmàr.


 


Muito legal, Alandria, sua explicação! 

Me parece que no Rio tbm se usa falar "fugão", "puesia", "butão" como no Nordeste, não?

Por curiosidade, vc dar um exemplo de palavras em que o "a" não é nasalizado em São Paulo?

Abs


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Bem, Ricardo, com um certo atraso (só li este seu post hoje), eu vou tentar explicar a Vanda (como mineiro, eu entendi o que ela quis dizer).
> 
> "Minas é o estado mais tradicional do Brasil" quer dizer que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do BRASIL, não de Portugal _é um ledo engano imaginar que uma forma de linguagem supostamente mais próxima a de Portugal seria a mais prestigiada aqui, como _received pronunciation_. Você deve saber que não é assim que funciona aqui no Brasil. Aliás, foi Salvador, e não o Rio de Janeiro, a cidade que por mais tempo foi capital do Brasil. Além disso, o sotaque carioca se aproximou do de Portugal a partir do início do século XIX, com a chegada da família real e toda a burocracia portuguesa ao Rio.
> 
> A Vanda quis dizer que Minas é um estado onde a língua falada hoje mais guarda semelhança como aquela falada no Brasil dos séculos coloniais _não só a língua, eu poderia acrescentar, mas as tradicões populares também. Como ASMBorges mencionou, estudos indicam que o português falado em Portugal nos séculos XVI e XVII era muito mais próximo ao falado hoje no Brasil (acho que já mencionei isso em um outro post).
> 
> No mais, TODO MUNDO concorda que o sotaque da cidade do Rio, sim, é que destoa de TODO o resto do país. Como pode alguém então alegar que os outros é que têm sotaque? Procure entender a origem desse sotaque do Rio de Janeiro ( que antes da vinda da comitiva da família real era igual ao do resto do país) e você vai entender o que eu quero dizer. Não viaja Ricardo, não viaja...
> 
> Abraço.


 

Qqer sotaque diferente 'destoa' do seu próprio sotaque. Pessoalmente (e discutir o que 'destoa' é uma questão subjetiva), acho que nenhum sotaque 'destoa' por definição. 'Destoam' quaisquer sotaques que vc não está acostumado a ouvir. Pra mim 'destoaram' todos os sotaques que ouvi pela primeira vez. Se me permite, acredito não existir nenhuma base lingüística (i.e.: científica) para afirmar que o sotaque carioca 'destoa' do resto do Brasil.

A propósito, sou paulistano da gema.

Abs!


----------



## MOC

Muito obrigado pelas respostas. 

Essa do R "atrapalhado" à inglesa em são paulo nota-se bem nesse site. Até ia perguntar se era normal ou dessas pessoas em particular 

br.geocities.com/bancodesotaques/


----------



## Alandria

Edupa, note como os seus conterrâneos falam a palavra "são" e compare com um carioca ou mineiro de belo horizonte que fale a mesma palavra. 

Vocês fazem uma espécie de "Sâ~w" (esse Â é como se fosse o som do U na palavra inglesa bubbles), enquanto os mineiros, capixabas e cariocas fazem "sã~w" (o til deveria estar em cima do w por ser uma semivogal nasalizada, mas não sei como colocar em cima).

Tem também a palavra "cana", que aí é "câna" e nas outras regiões é "cãna". Faça um teste, tape o nariz e fale "cana", se você não notar a sua fala saindo um pouco pelo nariz na primeira sílaba, vai perceber que não nasaliza a vogal aí.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Essa do R "atrapalhado" à inglesa em são paulo nota-se bem nesse site. Até ia perguntar se era normal ou dessas pessoas em particular


É o sotaque caipira. Hoje em dia é comum ouvir emigrantes caipiras em Portugal.


----------



## kurumin

edupa said:


> nasci e cresci em Sampa e falo /tchi-A-tru/ ou /tchyA-tru/.
> 
> São Paulo tem diversos sotaques dentro da mesma cidade.
> 
> Abs!


Eu falo tchiatro, mas têsouro [não tchisouro],
falo djimais, mas dêpois [e não djipois].

Muitos cariocas falam tchisouro.
Muitos paulistas falam djipois.


----------



## Chriszinho85

kurumin said:
			
		

> Eu falo tchiatro, mas têsouro [não tchisouro],
> falo djimais, mas dêpois [e não djipois].
> 
> Muitos cariocas falam tchisouro.
> Muitos paulistas falam djipois.


Sempre achei curioso o fato de muitas pessoas falarem o _de_ na expressão _de repente_ como _dê _(com _e_ fechado).  Poucas vezes ouvi alguém falar o _de_ como _dji_.  Alguém sabe por quê a pronúncia da palavra _de _é diferente só nessa expressão?


----------



## Figleaf

Bom dia gente:

Da parte de todo os gringos estudando português como língua estrangeira, agradeceríamos muito a ideia.   Sería óptimo ouvir os distintos sotaques do Brasil e também de Portugal.  A pronúncia é a coisa mais difícil desta língua devido aos regionalismos, à gíria e à guerra linguística entre O Brasil  e Portugal!

Até logo


----------



## Alandria

Chriszinho85 said:


> Sempre achei curioso o fato de muitas pessoas falarem o _de_ na expressão _de repente_ como _dê _(com _e_ fechado).  Poucas vezes ouvi alguém falar o _de_ como _dji_.  Alguém sabe por quê a pronúncia da palavra _de _é diferente só nessa expressão?



"*Dji* r*É*pentchi" é comum em alguns estados do *nordeste* como no Piauí e no Ceará. 

"*Dê* r*Ê*pentchi" é comum no *sudeste* e no *sul*.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> "*Dji* r*É*pentchi" é comum em alguns estados do *nordeste* como no Piauí e no Ceará.
> 
> "*Dê* r*Ê*pentchi" é comum no *sudeste* e no *sul*.


 

Sou paulistano e falo 'dji rêpentchi', 'dji tarde', 'dji noitchi'.

Várias pessoas de Porto Alegre que conheço falam 'de noitchi'. Lá também é comum se falar 'mãs', para a palavra "mas".

Eu falo cuentro, cuelho e, por vezes, 'tumatchi', 'cumum'.

Só por curiosidade...

Abs!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> Eu penso que faz sentido, porque temos uma tendência para "elevar" as vogais átonas finais: e --> i, o --> u, e á --> â. Não em todos os dialectos, é certo.


O que seria "elevar" ou "abaixar" uma vogal?




			
				edupa said:
			
		

> Várias pessoas de Porto Alegre que conheço falam 'de noitchi'. Lá também é comum se falar 'mãs', para a palavra "mas".


Notei que as únicas duas palavras que geralmente pronunciamos sem transformar o "e" final em "i" seriam "de" e "que". "Mâs" também pode virar um schwa... contudo, não é regra geral.
O interessante é que isso faz com que mudem, também, os inícios de palavras iniciadas por "e" átono. Ex.: escola /iskòlâ/ ou /skòlâ/ seria pronunciada, se precedida por um que /ke/ como /escòlâ/. A tua escola é longe? /a tujskòlèlo~zh/ --> Para que escola tu vais? /pra kescòlâ tu vajs/. Fiz-me compreendido?


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> O que seria "elevar" ou "abaixar" uma vogal?


vogal alta = vogal fechada
vogal baixa = vogal aberta

São termos ingleses de que acabei por gostar mais que dos outros.


----------



## kurumin

Chriszinho85 said:


> Sempre achei curioso o fato de muitas pessoas falarem o _de_ na expressão _de repente_ como _dê _(com _e_ fechado).  Poucas vezes ouvi alguém falar o _de_ como _dji_.  Alguém sabe por quê a pronúncia da palavra _de _é diferente só nessa expressão?



Porque 99 % de pessoas acha que DERREPENTE é uma palavra, e escrevem assim.


----------



## kurumin

edupa said:


> Sou paulistano e falo 'dji rêpentchi', 'dji tarde', 'dji noitchi'.
> 
> Várias pessoas de Porto Alegre que conheço falam 'de noitchi'. Lá também é comum se falar 'mãs', para a palavra "mas".
> 
> Eu falo cuentro, cuelho e, por vezes, 'tumatchi', 'cumum'.
> 
> Só por curiosidade...
> 
> Abs!


_tumatch(i) _eu ouço só no sotaque carioca.
Paula Toller pronuncia TOMATE como _too much_ em uma música


> O *tomate* quente  naturalmente
> *Too much*,  um falso cometa
> *Too  much*, não consegue se livrar


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> "*Dji* r*É*pentchi" é comum em alguns estados do *nordeste* como no Piauí e no Ceará.
> 
> "*Dê* r*Ê*pentchi" é comum no *sudeste* e no *sul*.


_vamos pra última rodada de hoje, valendo um milhão DÊ reais_
Sílvio Santos


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> _tumatch(i) _eu ouço só no sotaque carioca.
> Paula Toller pronuncia TOMATE como _too much_ em uma música


 

kurumim,

nasci e cresci em são Paulo. Sou meio piradinho a ponto de fazer perguntas para forçar que as pessoas naturalmente digam alguma palavra -- por exemplo, tomate. 

E, sim, ouço MUITAS VEZES /tuMAtchi/. Eu mesmo me pego falando assim. 

Talvez o /tu-/ não seja tão forte quanto o carioca, provavelmente o /u/ seja realizado como um schwa. O fato é que definitivamente há uma tendência a não se pronunciar um /tô-/ muito claro.

Abs!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acho (não tenho certeza) que todos os brasileiros e talvez até os portugueses falam com som de "u", quando uma palavra termina com "o". Exemplos:
Acordo -> "acordu"
Ricardo -> Ricardu
Caderno -> cadernu
E, por aí vai ...


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho (não tenho certeza) que todos os brasileiros e talvez até os portugueses falam com som de "u", quando uma palavra termina com "o".


Todos os portugueses, sem dúvida nenhuma.

É curioso que isto não acontece no espanhol, mas acontece no catalão e em alguns dialectos italianos, como o siciliano.


----------



## Alandria

Outside

Os do extremo norte também? Espero confirmação. 

Aqui na Brasil, em algumas regiões isoladas do sul tendem a não elevar a átona final, talvez por inflência do castelhano, sobretudo nas áreas fronteiriças.


----------



## edupa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho (não tenho certeza) que todos os brasileiros e talvez até os portugueses falam com som de "u", quando uma palavra termina com "o". Exemplos:
> Acordo -> "acordu"
> Ricardo -> Ricardu
> Caderno -> cadernu
> E, por aí vai ...


 


Vc está absolutamente certo, Ricardo. Haja vista que muitas destas palavras são originalmente grafadas /-us/ no acusativo em Latim (a forma majoritária em que as palavras migraram para o português).

Por exemplo, Marcus, Ricardus, etc.

O fato de nós, falantes do português, hoje grafarmos estas palavras com '-o/-os' tem mais a ver com caprichos de algumas figuras políticas controversas ao longo da História do que com a evolução da língua mesma. Por essas e outras, aliás, não faz sentido defender uma pronúncia em particular quando se tem como argumento a grafia desta palavra...

Contudo, a discussão neste thread se refere, penso eu, mais às vogais átonas, em posição central nas palavras. Como é o caso de to-MA-te, em que o 'o', além de átono, precede uma sílaba tônica, o que fatalmente faz com que esse 'o' "perca força".

Daí poderíamos argumentar que, pela lei do menor esforço, há uma tendência a se realizar estas vogais como um schwa.

Abs!


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Outside
> 
> Os do extremo norte também? Espero confirmação.


Na verdade, não sei muito de dialectos italianos. Mas uma vez que li um pouco acerca deles chamou-me a atenção esse pormenor, que em siciliano as palavras também terminam em [-u] em vez de [-o].



Alandria said:


> Aqui na Brasil, em algumas regiões isoladas do sul tendem a não elevar a átona final, talvez por inflência do castelhano, sobretudo nas áreas fronteiriças.


Ou pode ser uma pronúncia mais conservadora. Os galegos parece-me que também pronunciam [-o] e não [-u]. Não faço ideia...


----------



## MOC

Outsider, confirmo que os galegos pronunciam "o" e nao "u", mas não é um "o" tão aberto como no castelhano em que quase soa como o "ó" do português. No galego é muito mais fácil encontrar um som que aproxima ao "ô" português do que ao "ó". Não sei se me fiz entender.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, tenho lido em várias fontes que o "o" castelhano é um som a meio caminho entre um "ó" e um "ô" portugueses. As vogais do galego são mais como as portuguesas.


----------



## Alandria

Eu estava vendo a RTPi , e numa propaganda da Caixa, a narradora fala "bancu *ê* Caixa" como se quisesse dizer "banco É caixa". Isso é normal? O "e" dela me soou fechado, não aberto.


----------



## Outsider

Algumas pessoas falam assim às vezes, em situações formais. Suspeito que acham que "ê" mais fino.  
Manias...


----------



## MOC

Alandria, ainda que provavelmente a razão seja a que o Outsider disse, tem em consideração que devido aos diferentes sotaques no país o grau de abertura das vogais muda muito. Generalizando, no norte é perfeitamente comum abrir muito algumas vogais, e no sul é comum fechá-las, ainda que no caso de "é" realmente nunca ouvi dito de outra forma que não "é".


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> Generalizando, no norte é perfeitamente comum abrir muito algumas vogais, e no sul é comum fechá-las, ainda que no caso de "é" realmente nunca ouvi dito de outra forma que não "é".



Nem eu, exceptuando as tias de Cascais...


----------



## Outsider

Pois, elas e mais algumas pessoas às vezes pronunciam o "é" de uma forma que não é exactamente "ê", mas anda lá perto.


----------



## edupa

Marcio Afonso said:


> Não sei o porquê, mas me soa muito metonímico quando falam sobre "chiado" carioca...
> 
> Eu até arriscaria dizer que, depois dos sotaques nordestinos e interioranos, o carioca é o mais discriminado e estereotipado. Algumas pessoas de algumas regiões (nem cito quais para não desencadear uma discussão inócua) têm uma implicância com o sotaque do Rio de Janeiro que, sem exageros, beira o preconceito. Eu até acho natural, pois a Rede Globo, sendo a maior emissora de televisão do país, e tendo sua sede no Rio, acaba por privilegiar mais esse sotaque - com o que eu não concordo - gerando essa hostilidade. Mas eu acho tudo isso uma grande besteira.
> 
> Enfim, posso estar sendo paranóico, mas são apenas minha impressões puramente empíricas.


 

Assino embaixo. Aliás, sou paulistano

Abs!


----------



## kurumin

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho (não tenho certeza) que todos os brasileiros e talvez até os portugueses falam com som de "u", quando uma palavra termina com "o". Exemplos:
> Acordo -> "acordu"
> Ricardo -> Ricardu
> Caderno -> cadernu
> E, por aí vai ...


Na Bahia não é bem um   
O o final é um som entre o  e o [ô] 
E em Curitiba, eles usam o som [ô]


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> que em siciliano as palavras também terminam em [-u] em vez de [-o].


Em muitos dialetos italianos ocorre isso 
Na língua corsa (tecnicamente, um dialeto toscano) se diz Corsu  
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_corsa

É normal se usar [ooo] quando se grita:
_Daniloooooooooooooo _[da'niii'loooo]
e não [da'niii'luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu]


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Na Bahia não é bem um
> O o final é um som entre o  e o [ô]
> E em Curitiba, eles usam o som [ô]




Nossa, nunca notei diferença entre o "o" final dos baianos e "o" final da esmagadora maioria dos brasileiros. Tem que ter um ouvido bem apurado pra notar alguma diferença, eu por exemplo não noto.


----------



## MOC

Quem quiser por curiosidade ver como são os sotaques portugueses, pode ouvir amostras na página do Instituto Camões na secção geografia. Não posso colocar aqui o link directamente, mas basta usarem o google e escreverem "instituto camões geografia" e será a primeira opção.

Existe uma secção em baixo chamada "registos sonoros", que tem vários registos de pessoas em várias zonas do país. Tem também registos de pessoas nos países de expressão portuguesa em África e no Brasil.

Infelizmente, do Brasil só tem duas amostras. Mas quem tiver curiosidade de ouvir os portugueses pode fazê-lo aí.

Fiquei contente de existirem duas amostras do sotaque de Castelo de Vide porque é um sotaque que conheço e na minha opinião, o mais dificil de entender em Portugal continental. Recomendo aos portugueses que não forem da zona, que ouçam a amostra 2 sem ler o texto que acompanha.


----------



## Vanda

MOC, aí está. Se não me engano, o Out já nos recomendou essa página.


----------



## Alandria

http://www.putfile.com/organizemedia?ulvid=1 

Comentem e riam à vontade! 

Obs: gravei o texto de Macumbeira

Edit: Já foi acrescentada mais uma gravação .


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, aproveitando a deixa da Alandria, recado aos navegantes:

Comentários como: _ai que lindo! do jeitinho que eu imaginava_! e seja lá mais o que quiserem acrescentar, por favor, enviem PM aos interessados. Aqui nos posts, se não estiver dentro do contexto lingüístico educacional vou _deletar_. Estamos combinados? 

Edit.: No próprio _site _das gravações (na página das gravações individuais) há um lugar para fazer comentários. (Inclusive tem regras sobre o tipo de comentários!) 

Já coloquei o _link _para a página principal nos recursos (letra d).

link para as gravações


----------



## kurumin

Nossa baianíssima de Claudinha Leitte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVkaqCjDdEk

(entrevista legal, dá pra analisar o sotaque...o sotaque dela é muito forte  )


----------



## Vanda

Try this one:


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda, não sei se é só comigo mas esse último linque que você postou não funciona.  O linque que está nos recursos também não funciona.  Depois de "clicar" neles, me leva para a pagina de "log-in."  Talvez este linque funcione:

Gravações


----------



## MOC

Bem, vou usar o tópico correcto (Sotaques do Português) para fazer uma pergunta. Eu vejo várias vezes ser feita a diferenciação entre o sotaque fluminense e carioca. É muito diferente? Porque é que as pessoas parecem fazer questão de diferenciar um do outro?


----------



## Alandria

No mais, não há muita diferença entre os sotaques existentes no Rio de Janeiro. No entanto, o Rio de janeiro possui uma  parte que fala chiando o S (a maioria) e outra que fala não chiando o S - esse é o chamado sotaque fluminense que alguns aqui gostam de apontar.


----------



## MOC

É só essa diferença? E já agora, o S chiado é aquele que se usa em Portugal em "costas" por exemplo? Eu às vezes perco-me no meio dos termos usados, e fico a achar que entendi e se calhar não é bem assim.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> É só essa diferença? E já agora, o S chiado é aquele que se usa em Portugal em "costas" por exemplo? Eu às vezes perco-me no meio dos termos usados, e fico a achar que entendi e se calhar não é bem assim.



Sim.


----------



## Alandria

Uma pergunta para os cariocas:

É impressão minha, ou vocês abrem a vogal "e" nasal em algumas palavras e ainda põem uma semivogal? 

"géintchi", "djifêréintchi" - carioca
"gêintchi", "djifêrêintchi" - paulistano
"gêntchi", "djifêrêntchi" - Capixaba/mineira/brasiliense
"gentchi/gênti", djifÉrentchi/difÉrenti" - nordestino

Também já ouvi tanto cariocas como paulistas falando "pseudónimu" em vez de "pseudônimu".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu notei que no ditongo "ei" (quando na sílaba tônica e no meio de palavra) os cariocas falam algo como "éa", daí eu e minha amiga (que teve um namorado carioca) brincamos falando "bishcatéara" para "biscateira". ^^


----------



## Alandria

Você não acha que seria "êa", não? Pelo menos é assim que me soa, claro, falo só por mim.
Porque nesse caso, o "éa" é meio estranho, nunca ouvi. ^^"


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Uma pergunta para os cariocas:
> 
> É impressão minha, ou vocês abrem a vogal "e" nasal em algumas palavras e ainda põem uma semivogal?
> 
> "géintchi", "djifêréintchi" - carioca
> "gêintchi", "djifêrêintchi" - paulistano
> "gêntchi", "djifêrêntchi" - Capixaba/mineira/brasiliense
> "gentchi/gênti", djifÉrentchi/difÉrenti" - nordestino
> 
> Também já ouvi tanto cariocas como paulistas falando "pseudónimu" em vez de "pseudônimu".


 
Meter esta semivogal, metemos mesmo, agora abrir a vogal "e", eu pelo menos não abro: como ela vem seguida pela semivogal "i" nasalizada, a (minha) tedência é de fechar o "e". 
Eu digo "pseudônimu".
O



Alandria said:


> Você não acha que seria "êa", não? Pelo menos é assim que me soa, claro, falo só por mim.
> Porque nesse caso, o "éa" é meio estranho, nunca ouvi. ^^"


 
Só se pronunica "éa" quando a vogal "e" é aberta: éala (ela) néassa (nessa).

O


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> Bem, vou usar o tópico correcto (Sotaques do Português) para fazer uma pergunta. Eu vejo várias vezes ser feita a diferenciação entre o sotaque fluminense e carioca. É muito diferente? Porque é que as pessoas parecem fazer questão de diferenciar um do outro?


Quanto ao sotaque carioca, eu identifico na cidade do Rio três sotaques principais: 
1) o pessoal da zona sul (perto da praia) que é bem meloso (meloââzzuã), onde se mete vogais e semivogais em tudo, e é bem nasalizado. Então um simples "oi, tudo bem" se transforma em " oi-ã, tuâdu bêĩ ", ou a palavra "chuva" em "chuâva" (com o a pronúncia do último "a" bem suave);
2) o sotaque de pagodeiro, estilo Zeca Pagodinho, que é um sotaque com um tom meio malandrão; e
3) o do resto do pessoal, que é bem parecido ao fluminense, com a diferença que explica Alandria no post 149 (um chia mais que o outro).

Agora respondendo a sua pergunta, Moc, o que o parecem fazer questão de diferenciar são os sotaques 1 e 2 do fluminense. (Aliás, entre si, o 1 e 2 também gostam de se diferenciar.)
O


----------



## Alandria

olivinha said:


> Meter esta semivogal, metemos mesmo, agora abrir a vogal "e", eu pelo menos não abro: como ela vem seguida pela semivogal "i" nasalizada, a (minha) tedência é de fechar o "e".
> Eu digo "pseudônimu".
> O
> 
> 
> 
> Só se pronunica "éa" quando a vogal "e" é aberta: éala (ela) néassa (nessa).
> 
> O



Obrigada pelas confirmações, Olivinha. Apesar de ter me dito isso, eu já ouvi muitas crianças e mulheres do Rio abrindo as vogais nasais "e" e "o" em alguns casos, eu simplesmente acho muito encantadora essa pronúncia. 

Mas falando só por você, você nunca notou algumas pessoas do Rio fazerem isso? Sobretudo mulheres e crianças? Isso é bastante curioso.


----------



## spielenschach

http://media.putfile.com/AMOR---SONETO-DE-CAMoES

Amor é um fogo que arde sem se ver;
É ferida que dói, e não se sente;
É um contentamento descontente;
É dor que desatina sem doer.

É um não querer mais que bem querer;
É um andar solitário entre a gente;
É nunca contentar-se e contente;
É um cuidar que ganha em se perder;

É querer estar preso por vontade;
É servir a quem vence, o vencedor;
É ter com quem nos mata, lealdade.

Mas como causar pode seu favor
Nos corações humanos amizade,
Se tão contrário a si é o mesmo Amor?
​*topo*​


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ai, ai, ai... vamos, de novo entrar neste território perigoso ?? Não pude me conter .... Se a afirmação da Vanda fosse a expressão da verdade, os mineiros deveriam falar os "s", como os portugueses (com som de sh - ora, poish, poish), aliás como fazemos os cariocas, que conforme a teoria já amplamente explicada em um thread anterior, são os que não têm sotaque, já que falamos como os portugueses que nos colonizaram e, a cidade do Rio de Janeiro, que foi a capital do Brasil por mais tempo, passa a ser, então, a referência. Em outras palavras, qualquer forma diferente da dos cariocas é que seria considerada "sotaque" (he he).
> 
> (não se zanguem, é só uma mera teoria ....)


 
(com som de sh - ora, poish, poish), - Só n Beira Interior! (eu sou de lá)


----------



## MOC

Não é so na Beira Interior. Eu nunca ouvi ninguém em Portugal dizer "pois". É possível que haja quem diga mas certamente que não é so na Beira Interior que se diz poi/S/ que eu presumo que seja a aproximação que está a ser feita. Os estrangeiros que recebo, também costumam dizer que o português está cheio de "ch" porque não conseguem diferenciar o /S/ do "ch" que aos meus ouvidos são bem diferentes.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Uma pergunta para os cariocas:
> 
> É impressão minha, ou vocês abrem a vogal "e" nasal em algumas palavras e ainda põem uma semivogal?
> 
> "géintchi", "djifêréintchi" - carioca
> "gêintchi", "djifêrêintchi" - paulistano
> "gêntchi", "djifêrêntchi" - Capixaba/mineira/brasiliense
> "gentchi/gênti", djifÉrentchi/difÉrenti" - nordestino
> 
> Também já ouvi tanto cariocas como paulistas falando "pseudónimu" em vez de "pseudônimu".



Hoje em dia, raramente se fala: GENTCHI, DENTCHI...
É muito ênfatico. Normalmente, na fala não-pausada temos: GENTCH, DENTCH...
E no plural  temos _-tes, -des_ [ts, dz]: 
_os dentes perfeitos _[uz'de~nts peh'feitus]

(*ts *como em _pizza _['pitsa]  )

_ Pisseudónimo _é como uns [''poucos''] paulistanos pronunciariam.
Os mesmos pronunciam: ''nóme, sóme, tóme!, hómem''. Hoje em dia, poucos paulistanos falam assim, os paulistanos preferem a pronúncia fechada.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Hoje em dia, raramente se fala: GENTCHI, DENTCHI...
> É muito ênfatico. Normalmente, na fala não-pausada temos: GENTCH, DENTCH...
> E no plural  temos _-tes, -des_ [ts, dz]:
> _os dentes perfeitos _[uz'de~nts peh'feitus]
> 
> (*ts *como em _pizza _['pitsa]  )
> 
> _ Pisseudónimo _é como uns [''poucos''] paulistanos pronunciariam.
> Os mesmos pronunciam: ''nóme, sóme, tóme!, hómem''. Hoje em dia, poucos paulistanos falam assim, os paulistanos preferem a pronúncia fechada.



Você tem razão quanto a "gentchi", o "i" eu botei mais para referência, mas você tá certo. Normalmente não pronunciamos os "e's" finais com as africadas.
A minha pronúncia de "pseudônimo" é com "o" nasal, porque a vogal é tônica precedida de uma consoante nasal.

Assim, "menino" vira "mi'nĩnw. Note que o primeiro "i" não é nasal por ser átono, mas o segundo o é por ser tônico. Me parece que no nordeste nasalizariam a primeira vogal ou estou enganada?


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> Hoje em dia, raramente se fala: GENTCHI, DENTCHI...
> É muito ênfatico. Normalmente, na fala não-pausada temos: GENTCH, DENTCH...
> E no plural temos _-tes, -des_ [ts, dz]:
> _os dentes perfeitos _[uz'de~nts peh'feitus]
> 
> (*ts *como em _pizza _['pitsa]  )
> 
> _Pisseudónimo _é como uns [''poucos''] paulistanos pronunciariam.
> Os mesmos pronunciam: ''nóme, sóme, tóme!, hómem''. Hoje em dia, poucos paulistanos falam assim, os paulistanos preferem a pronúncia fechada.


 

Em relação à pronúncia de palavras "homem", "some", "tome", "nome", a maioria dos paulistanos pronunciam o "o" como "ó" (e não "o" fechado, como parece ter sido o que você afirmou).


----------



## al3sp

Olá
Eu sou do interior do estado do RS, e lá os agricultores ou trabalhadores rurais  são conhecidos comos "colonos" que é o equivalente a "caipira" no resto do país. Devido a colonização alemã e italiana o jeito de falar possui muitas peculiaridades, mas é muito parecido com o jeito de falar mineiro: "nois fumo", "apeia", em vez de "nós vamos" usa-se "nós imo", o "r" é falado de forma diferente:"carro" se pronuncia "caro", etc. Mas isso apenas no interior do estado e nas zonas rurais, nas cidades é falado mais corretamente. Ah também todas aquelas gírias típicas do RS: Bah, tchê, bagual, canal... Uma coisa comum a todo o interior do estado incluindo cidades e zonas rurais é falar:"leite quente" ou invés de "leiti quenti". 
Isso é apenas pouco do muitíssimo que posso contribuir...

 Espero que tenha sido útil


----------



## Alandria

al3sp said:


> "carro" se pronuncia "caro", etc.


 
Preste atenção que o r de "carro" deles é bem mais longo do que o de "caro". Aos ouvidos de um brasileiro, é o mesmo som, mas na realidade são dois sons diferentes.

[nossa, post 666ª]


----------



## Macunaíma

al3sp said:


> Olá
> Eu sou do interior do estado do RS, e lá os agricultores ou trabalhadores rurais são conhecidos comos "colonos" que é o equivalente a "caipira" no resto do país (...) é muito parecido com o jeito de falar mineiro: "nois fumo", "apeia"


 
Esse dialeto está praticamente extinto aqui em Minas Gerais, só sobrevive em alguns traços. Não se ouvem mais coisas como "nóis fumo e vortemo" e "nóis apiemo". Não posso dizer que é uma pena, porque afinal há uma boa dose de estigma social associado a ele, mas não dá para negar que ele tinha um pitoresco, uma coisa bem mineira. O acesso à escola hoje em dia no estado praticamente universalizado entre as crianças e a intensa urbanização das regiões que concentram a esmagadora maioria da população relegaram essa forma de falar aos mais idosos. 

Há pouco tempo eu postei num thread um _clip_ de um "causo" de Geraldinho Nogueira nesse dialeto matuto outrora típico de Minas (embora ele fosse goiano, o dialeto é o mesmo). Eu não achei o thread, mas aqui está o link (Vanda, espero que a autorização que você me deu então não tenha expirado ). Segura a mão um pouquinho enquanto o apresentador declama uma trova aborrecida que o Geraldinho entra logo depois!


----------



## ronanpoirier

al3sp said:
			
		

> Eu sou do interior do estado do RS


Yay! Mais um conterrâneo.

Eu tinha uma professora de Ijuí, e adorava o seu sotaque. Mas ela dizia "tira o leite quente do fogo = tchira u leiti quenti du fogu".  Creio que nessa região do norte fala-se assim em vez de "leite quente". Geralmente relaciono o "leite quente" à fronteira ou à serra.

Falando de sotaques do RS, poder-se-ia dividir, _grosso modo,_ assim:

- *Região Metropolitana de Porto Alegre*
  --> Região metropolitana de Porto Alegre
- *Norte*
  --> Região de Passo Fundo, Erechim, etc. (Também é falado no interior de SC)
- *Fronteira*
  --> Fronteiras com Argentina e Uruguai (Também é falado na fronteira de SC com a Argentina)
- *Serra*
  --> A serra, é mais forte nas cidades pequenas. Em Caxias do Sul, as pessoas mais novas falam duma maneira mais similar à da região de POA (Também é falado na serra catarinense)
-* Litoral / Vale do Taquari*
  --> O litoral, regiões do vale do Taquari e do Rio Pardo colonizadas por Açorianos (também é falado no litoral sul de SC)
- *Zona indefinida*
  --> Não sei como classificar o sotaque da área que vai de Pelotas até Santa Maria. Contudo, acho o sotaque de Pelotas similar ao de Porto Alegre e o de Santa Maria similar ao da fronteira
- *Alemão*
  --> Cidades pequenas espalhadas pelo estado de colonização alemã (O mesmo ocorre em SC)


_Deve-se ressaltar que nada impede uma pessoa de falar deste modo ou daquele!

_


			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> Preste atenção que o r de "carro" deles é bem mais longo do que o de "caro".


Alandria, temo que tanto "carro" quanto "caro" seriam pronunciados da mesma maneira por eles. O que é mais longo é o "a" deles. 



			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> [nossa, post 666ª]


Ai, que medo.


----------



## uchi.m

al3sp said:


> "leite quente" ao invés de "leiti quenti"



Aqui é que é a terra do _l*e*it*e* "qui*e*nt*e"* qu*e* dá d*o*r d*e* d*e*nt*e* na g*e*nt*e* d*oe*nt*e*_.


----------



## al3sp

ronanpoirier said:


> Yay! Mais um conterrâneo.
> 
> Eu tinha uma professora de Ijuí, e adorava o seu sotaque. Mas ela dizia "tira o leite quente do fogo = tchira u leiti quenti du fogu".  Creio que nessa região do norte fala-se assim em vez de "leite quente". Geralmente relaciono o "leite quente" à fronteira ou à serra.
> 
> Falando de sotaques do RS, poder-se-ia dividir, _grosso modo,_ assim:
> 
> - *Região Metropolitana de Porto Alegre*
> --> Região metropolitana de Porto Alegre
> - *Norte*
> --> Região de Passo Fundo, Erechim, etc. (Também é falado no interior de SC)
> - *Fronteira*
> --> Fronteiras com Argentina e Uruguai (Também é falado na fronteira de SC com a Argentina)
> - *Serra*
> --> A serra, é mais forte nas cidades pequenas. Em Caxias do Sul, as pessoas mais novas falam duma maneira mais similar à da região de POA (Também é falado na serra catarinense)
> -* Litoral / Vale do Taquari*
> --> O litoral, regiões do vale do Taquari e do Rio Pardo colonizadas por Açorianos (também é falado no litoral sul de SC)
> - *Zona indefinida*
> --> Não sei como classificar o sotaque da área que vai de Pelotas até Santa Maria. Contudo, acho o sotaque de Pelotas similar ao de Porto Alegre e o de Santa Maria similar ao da fronteira
> - *Alemão*
> --> Cidades pequenas espalhadas pelo estado de colonização alemã (O mesmo ocorre em SC)
> 
> 
> _Deve-se ressaltar que nada impede uma pessoa de falar deste modo ou daquele!
> 
> _
> Alandria, temo que tanto "carro" quanto "caro" seriam pronunciados da mesma maneira por eles. O que é mais longo é o "a" deles.
> 
> 
> Ai, que medo.



Que legal, que mundo pequeno esse.
Mas complementando sua resposta creio que você esteja enganado, poucas pessoas aqui da região noroeste falam desse jeito: "tchira u leiti quenti du fogu" até soa estranho para quem ouve, a grande maiora fala desse jeito mesmo: "tchira o leite quente do fogo". E claro que nas cidades daqui o jeito de falar muda um pouco do jeito de falar do interior (dos colonos). Eu mesmo depois que fui para a cidade tive que aprender a falar diferente, depois de um ano e meio quase não me acostumei ainda. Um exemplo: os colonos falam assim: caro(automóvel) e caro(valor) do mesmo jeito. Então tive que mudar meu jeito de falar, as vezes me engano e falo errado tipo: arreia, erado..eheh mas faz parte.


----------



## flaberson

Como minha família é de *belém* (capital do Pará), eu acho o sotaque interessante ai vai informações tiradas do wiki.

Tem como símbolo o correcto emprego de verbos na segunda pessoa do verbo, exemplo: *"tu fizeste"*, *"tu és"*, *"tu chegaste"*, além do *"r"* e "*s" *como de carioca, *"t"* com som de *"tch"*, *"d" *com som de "*dj"*, tendo como fama também a limpidez e a nitidez na pronúncia.
 Para pessoas de outras regiões, esse sotaque pode soar como sotaque carioca, porém existem diferenças primordiais, como:
não há palavras gingadas, como no sotaque carioca;
quase não existe o emprego de "você"; e
as conjugações em segunda pessoa (*tu*) possuem bem menos desvios.
A explicação para a composição e formação desse sotaque é histórica: devido a forte colonização portuguesa na região norte, em diversas vezes ao longo da história, e a pouca influência linguística e cultural de outros povos. Esse sotaque é empregado em quase toda a região amazônica.

Em uma visita a Belém do Pará, o renomado professor de língua portuguesa, Cipro Pasquale Neto, afirmou que considera o sotaque local (o "tradicional sotaque do norte") conjugado assim como em Lisboa, Portugal.


----------



## uchi.m

Makumbera said:


> _"Um violino Stradivarius foi leiloado nesta sexta-feira nos Estados Unidos por mais de US$ 2 milhões, um preço recorde para um instrumento musical vendido em leilão.
> 
> O violino fabricado por Antonio Stradivari em 1699, um ano antes de sua época de ouro, foi leiloado na casa Christie's de Nova York pelo dobro do valor previsto.
> 
> O recorde mundial para um instrumento musical foi de US$ 1,8 milhão e correspondia também a um violino Stradivarius, que foi leiloado pela Christie's de Londres em 1990.
> 
> O instrumento vendido nesta sexta-feira foi batizado de "Lady Tennant" e foi fabricado por Stradivari quando ele tinha 55 anos._  "



Olá!

Sirvo-me de cobaia! Escutem a minha voz no seguinte endereço:

http://adsorcao.locaweb.com.br/snd/stradivarius.wav

Nada de rir de mim, hein?


----------



## MOC

Eu finalmente tenho um micro incorporado e gravei também esse texto, mas não sei onde publicá-lo.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Eu finalmente tenho um micro incorporado e gravei também esse texto, mas não sei onde publicá-lo.


 
http://uploaded.to/

Esse site serve.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hey!

Eu achei um exemplo de sotaque floriapolitano bem interessante. Mas como não sei se posso postar o vídeo (por se tratar duma reportagem falando do estabelecimento duma senhora) então deixo que vocês o procurem.
É só procurar por "engenho açoriano" no YouTube que o vídeo aparece. É o único.

Prestem atenção no sotaque do entrevistador e da entrevistada!  A minha vó fala assim.


----------



## flaberson

uchi.m said:


> Olá!
> 
> Sirvo-me de cobaia! Escutem a minha voz no seguinte endereço:
> 
> http://adsorcao.locaweb.com.br/snd/stradivarius.wav
> 
> Nada de rir de mim, hein?



eu vi teu sotaque... normal... se eu fosse chutar falaria que tu é do paraná, interior de são paulo, mato grosso, rondonia? interior de minas? interior de goiânia?


Tudo por causa do teu R ...


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> Hey!
> 
> Eu achei um exemplo de sotaque floriapolitano bem interessante. Mas como não sei se posso postar o vídeo (por se tratar duma reportagem falando do estabelecimento duma senhora) então deixo que vocês o procurem.
> É só procurar por "engenho açoriano" no YouTube que o vídeo aparece. É o único.
> 
> Prestem atenção no sotaque do entrevistador e da entrevistada!  A minha vó fala assim.


 
Não sei a senhora, mas o entrevistador tem o sotaque típico de manézinho da ilha!


----------



## flaberson

Aqui encontra-se a minha gravação do texto do stradivari:
http://uploaded.to/?id=1f4ny5



Alandria said:


> Não sei a senhora, mas o entrevistador tem o sotaque típico de manézinho da ilha!



Nesse video, vc disse que o cara que entrevistou tem o sotaque de florianópolis?

Eu não acho, pelo menos dos que eu conheço não falam assim. 
O guga (jogador de tenis) não fala assim também


----------



## Alandria

flaberson said:


> Aqui encontra-se a minha gravação do texto do stradivari:
> http://uploaded.to/?id=1f4ny5
> 
> 
> 
> Nesse video, vc disse que o cara que entrevistou tem o sotaque de florianópolis?
> 
> Eu não acho, pelo menos dos que eu conheço não falam assim.
> O guga (jogador de tenis) não fala assim também


 
Em Floripa há vários sotaques sotaques. Em Curitiba também, em São Paulo (cidade também). Não é essa coisa uniforme como acontece nas capitais do Rio pra cima.

Já conheci um florianopolitano que fala igual a um porto alegrense e outro que fala igual a mim, o que mudava era o ritmo.


----------



## flaberson

sei não hein... ja fui em sampa tbm... não vi diferença... ja fui em curitiba...

vc nao ta considerando pessoas do interior e tal né? heeheheh


----------



## Alandria

Em Sampa as diferenças são BEM perceptíveis, já foi ao bairro da Mooca, Brás, Bexiga? Nunca ouviu como falava o Golias, a Nair Belo, o Faustão (apesar de ser do interior)? Agora compare com os jovens de classe alta. Além disso, compare também como fala o povo da periferia.

Em Curitiba, sim, é o povo do interior com os nativos, dá uma diferença.
O mesmo se passa em Floripa.


----------



## flaberson

ok entendido. mas gírias é diferente de sotaque... se  é o que você quis dizer.


----------



## Alandria

Eu *não* falei de gírias!!!!​Eu falei de sotaque mesmo.
Vou explicar mais claramente.

Os mais velhos de sampa ainda pronunciam o R vibrante (o erre "lingual", entendeu?) (Ok! Você não entendeu!!) quando pronunciam o RR e o R inicial, ou seja, eles não tem o som do r de "*r*ato" igual ao nosso, o deles se assemelha mais ao de "ca*r*o" e usam um som parecido com esse, só que mais longo quando dizem "*r*ato". Além disso, o "t" e o "d" desses falantes não são palatalizados. Mais simples e detalhado possível do que isso eu não sei explicar...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> Em Floripa há vários sotaques sotaques. Em Curitiba também, em São Paulo (cidade também). Não é essa coisa uniforme como acontece nas capitais do Rio pra cima.
> 
> Já conheci um florianopolitano que fala igual a um porto alegrense e outro que fala igual a mim, o que mudava era o ritmo.



Eu imagino a faixa de terra que liga Porto Alegre a Florianópolis como tendo uma mudança gradual nos sotaques. Talvez seja por isso que é comum encontrar pessoas com sotaque de porto-alegrense em Florianópolis ou nas cidades do litoral de SC e do RS e vice-versa. Isso que não considero a migração de pessoas de SC para o RS e de SC para o RS.


----------



## flaberson

Um floripano que fala igual porto alegrense... entao o cara nao tem o sotaque local, é diferente ué... mas vc conheceu ele e ele morava em floripa... por isso tem varios sotaques... claro... hehehehhe... sempre tem imigrantes em todas as cidades...


----------



## Alandria

flaberson said:


> Um floripano que fala igual porto alegrense... entao o cara nao tem o sotaque local, é diferente ué... mas vc conheceu ele e ele morava em floripa... por isso tem varios sotaques... claro... hehehehhe... sempre tem imigrantes em todas as cidades...


 
Ele *nasceu *e *viveu *a vida *inteira* em Florianópolis, jamais conheceu Porto Alegre. Aliás, não só um, mas conheço vários casos assim. Em Curitiba se passa quase o mesmo, mais de 50% dos que moram em Curitiba não são curitibanos e não se adaptam ao sotaque local. Ou seja que esses mais de 50% não tem o sotaque curitibano.

Quando eu fui ao Rio ou ao nordeste, não acontece o mesmo. Tem um migrante aqui ou ali, não há essa existência de sotaques tão multuamente como ocorre em cidades sulistas e em São Paulo.


----------



## flaberson

Alandria said:


> Ele *nasceu *e *viveu *a vida *inteira* em Florianópolis, jamais conheceu Porto Alegre. Aliás, não só um, mas conheço vários casos assim. Em Curitiba se passa quase o mesmo, mais de 50% dos que moram em Curitiba não são curitibanos e não se adaptam ao sotaque local. Ou seja que esses mais de 50% não tem o sotaque curitibano.
> 
> Quando eu fui ao Rio ou ao nordeste, não acontece o mesmo. Tem um migrante aqui ou ali, não há essa existência de sotaques tão multuamente como ocorre em cidades sulistas e em São Paulo.



Continuo com a minha opinião, por morar no sul também.


----------



## MOC

O texto do violino Stradivarius em versão portuguesa:

http://uploaded.to/?id=be4yfm

Se tiver baixinho, desculpem mas não consegui pôr mais alto. A Vanda conseguiu ouvir, por isso também devem conseguir.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> O texto do violino Stradivarius em versão portuguesa:
> 
> http://uploaded.to/?id=be4yfm
> 
> Se tiver baixinho, desculpem mas não consegui pôr mais alto. A Vanda conseguiu ouvir, por isso também devem conseguir.


 
Ficou boa a gravação. Você é um dos poucos portugueses que ouço pronunciarem praticamente todas as sílabas das palavras!! Dá pra ver que você não é lisboeta. Seu sotaque tem influência de onde (curiosidade)?


----------



## Outsider

O MOC tem um ligeiro sotaque do norte, creio que da zona do Porto. (Não necessariamente da cidade em si.) 

Não sei se já deu por isso, MOC, mas vocês pronunciam o "r" de uma maneira um pouco diferente da gente do sul. Lembra vagamente o "r" caipira/inglês.

É pena eu não ter microfone no computador. Tinha graça entrar no jogo.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> O MOC tem um ligeiro sotaque do norte, creio que da zona do Porto. (Não necessariamente da cidade em si.)
> 
> Não sei se já deu por isso, MOC, mas vocês pronunciam o "r" de uma maneira um pouco diferente da gente do sul. Lembra vagamente o "r" caipira/inglês.
> 
> É pena eu não ter microfone no computador. Tinha graça entrar no jogo.


 

O "ouro" identificou-me?  O meu sotaque é do norte sim, mas mais a norte do que o Porto. Não sou um bom representante porque por ter vivido em vários sítios e na tentativa de fugir ao gozo nessas regiões fui perdendo vários tiques. O MOC de 9 anos tinha um sotaque marcado baixo-minho-duriense. Neste momento, toda a minha família serviria como um exemplo mais fiel desse sotaque.

Exemplos característicos:

ô -> uô/uâ - fogo (fuôgo/fuâgo) - dobro (duôbro/duâbro)
ê -> iê/iâ - eu (iêu/iâu) - este (iêste/iâste)
v -> b - o clássico: vejo mal (beijo mal) 



Essa do "r" não sabia. Tenho de prestar mais atenção à diferença, mas olhe que em relação ao "r" eu tenho-me vindo a aperceber que o "r" varia bastante ao gosto do freguês e não tanto a ver com a região. 

Sinto que o meu "r" no início das palavras é bem menos forte que o de várias pessoas. Já ouvi o "r" de Henrique "à espanhola" e por fim, já reparei que a minha própria mãe diz "Carlos" com um "r" bastante próximo do que eu usaria para dizer "melro".


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Não sei se já deu por isso, MOC, mas vocês pronunciam o "r" de uma maneira um pouco diferente da gente do sul. Lembra vagamente o "r" caipira/inglês.


 
Eu também notei isso na maneira que o MOC pronuncia "Iorque" e "valor". Parecia com o "r" (destas mesmas palavras) do Uchi, só que a _faceta caipira_ do MOC é mais suave.
O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Eu também notei isso na maneira que o MOC pronuncia "Iorque" e "valor". Parecia com o "r" (destas mesmas palavras) do Uchi, só que a _faceta caipira_ do MOC é mais suave.
> O


 

Nossa. Sou caipira e não sabia. 

Seja como for, quero só aproveitar para confirmar aquilo que o Outsider disse. Pelo que a minha namorada (Lisboeta) me disse, uma das formas mais fáceis de identificar uma pessoa do Norte é pelos "r". Isto foi uma novidade completa para mim, visto que a mim esse "r" me soa ao mesmo, mas contra tantas opiniões contrárias e idênticas entre si não posso negar.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Adorei a tua gravação, MOC! 
Mas eu não escuto nenhuma diferença nos teus erres. 

Acho que vou gravar esse texto também.


----------



## Likaits

Olá.

Eu sou de Portugal e gostava de discutir um assunto que me intriga muito. Como está relacionado com a Língua Portuguesa, achei que seria interessante.
Porque é que há tantas rivalidades entre o Brasil e Portugal? Supostamente somos irmãos, não é?


----------



## JotaPB

Likaits said:


> Olá.
> 
> Eu sou de Portugal e gostava de discutir um assunto que me intriga muito. Como está relacionado com a Língua Portuguesa, achei que seria interessante.
> Porque é que há tantas rivalidades entre o Brasil e Portugal? Supostamente somos irmãos, não é?



Não posso falar o porquê da rivalidade Portugal-Brasil, mas a Brasil-Portugal eu entendo. Acontece que muitos brasileiros não querem admitir que a situação de penúria na qual o nosso país se encontra, deriva da inabilidade do próprio povo brasileiro em eleger representantes adequados, além do dom incômodo de não seguir as regras quando não há ninguém vigiando (poderia falar também do infame jeitinho, mas o período já está muito longo ). Assim sendo, esses brasileiros procuram de todo modo encontrar alguém para culpar pela sua própria canhestria... e adivihem só quem foram os escolhidos, até hoje, depois de quase 200 anos da Independência, ainda levam a culpa: os portugueses, claro. Todo brasileiro que quiser se meter de intelectual terá estes discurso na ponta da língua: "o Brasil seria muito melhor se fosse colonizado pelos ingleses" ou "a desgraça do Brasil foram os portugueses" e blá, blá, blá;

Acho que precisamos urgentemente substituir o "jeitinho" por uma quantidade igual de vergonha na cara.


----------



## Likaits

Bem, eu acho que nao temos culpa de nada, não é verdade?
Secalhar se nao fossemos nós a lá chegar, nada seria assim. Secalhar nao teriam a fama das festas, do Samba, do Carnaval, etc, coisas de que os brasileiros se orgulham tanto. Talvez, quem sabe, se tivessem sido colonizados pelos Ingleses nao seriam um povo chato e aborrecido, secalhar orgulhar-se-iam mais ainda xD


----------



## anaczz

JotaPB said:


> Acho que precisamos urgentemente substituir o "jeitinho" por uma quantidade igual de vergonha na cara.


Olha, acho que o jeitinho brasileiro é filho legítimo do desenrascanço português!



			
				Likats said:
			
		

> Secalhar nao teriam a fama das festas, do Samba, do Carnaval


Só se os ingleses não trouxessem escravos da África...

Daqui a pouco a Vanda passa por aqui para nos dizer que essa discussão não é do escopo do fórum!


----------



## JotaPB

É, mas muito dos brasileiros acham que seríamos como os EUA, caso houvéssemos sido colônia inglesa. Nunca passou pela cabeça deles que poderíamos ser como a Guiana, Belize ou o Caribe Anglófono. 
Além disso, já notei muitos (muitos mesmo) tentando minimizar a influência portuguesa na cultura brasileira. Já chegaram, inclusive, a me dizer que as influências indígenas e africanas foram muito mais relevantes para a construção da cultura do Brasil que a portuguesa. Como se os brasileiros falássemos tupi ou quimbundo no dia-a-dia.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Qual é a relação desse assunto com língua portuguesa? 

Eu não sei dessa rivalidade de que vocês estão falando. Será que é _rivalidade _mesmo a palavra?


----------



## JotaPB

Ariel Knightly said:


> Qual é a relação desse assunto com língua portuguesa?
> 
> Eu não sei dessa rivalidade de que vocês estão falando. Será que é _rivalidade _mesmo a palavra?



No máximo um bullying bilateral


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Aqui  existe um estereótipo de português burro à semelhança do estereótipo de  brasileiro burro que existe em Portugal. Mas acho que isso tem a ver  com o fato de as pessoas que migram de um país para o outro geralmente  não serem das camadas cultas da sociedade. É a mesma coisa que acontece no sudeste em relação ao povo nordestino, por exemplo.


----------



## Istriano

Likaits said:


> Supostamente somos irmãos, não é?


Claro que não.
Portugal não é nosso irmão. É nosso pai.
Desse pai, a gente herdeu muita coisa bacana, mas também muita coisa ruim, infelizmente.

Mas não foi só a ''culpa'' de Portugal.
São raros países do primeiro mundo nas zonas tropicais...Só posso me lembrar da Austrália.


----------



## spielenschach

Já que se falou para aí tanto de sotaques, não sei se terei alguma coisa a dizer, mas em Portugal o beirão (habitante da região da Beira Alta, mais ou menos no centro do leste de Portugal) costuma pronunciar o s, como mourisca. p. ex. e dizer mouri_*ch*_ca.
Bom dia


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> [tiátru] também respeita os fonemas. Simplesmente, o fonema /e/ tem o alofone _ antes de uma vogal, e o fonema /o/ tem o alofone  em posição final átona. _


_

Então você diz por exemplo pela palavra "Gravações" --> "Grabaçuinsh" (na pronuncia de tudo o mundo ?). Não é como os professores nos ensinam "Gravaçõens" ?_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

SãoEnrique said:


> Então você diz por exemplo pela palavra "Gravações" --> _"Grabaçuinsh_" (na pronuncia de tudo o mundo ?). Não é como os professores nos ensinam "Gravaçõe_n_s" ?


Não entendi a sua dúvida. E não é a primeira vez que isso acontece. "Grabaçuinsh"??? Que diabos é isso?


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Olá!
> 
> Sirvo-me de cobaia! Escutem a minha voz no seguinte endereço:
> 
> http://adsorcao.locaweb.com.br/snd/stradivarius.wav
> 
> Nada de rir de mim, hein?



Gostaria de escutar a sua voz para ver o sotaque mas o link não funciona


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> "Grabaçuinsh"??? Que diabos é isso?


Ah, vamos! Você precisa se familiarizar com o nosso método de transcrição fonética, porque é _teindêincia, bebê_!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> Ah, vamos! Você precisa se familiarizar com o nosso método de transcrição fonética, porque é _teindêincia, bebê_!


Não estranhei só o método, mas o que foi transcrito também, bebê. Também não vi relação entre a citação e a pergunta. Aliás, nem entendi direito qual foi a pergunta. Você entendeu?


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não estranhei só o método, mas o que foi transcrito também, bebê. Também não vi relação entre a citação e a pergunta. Aliás, nem entendi direito qual foi a pergunta. Você entendeu?


Não. Minha surpresa (e diversão, porque morri de rir com o seu post) foi somente por você achar estranha a transcrição dele. Quanto ao resto, como sou "monolíngue" de métodos, a citação de Outsider está quase incompreensível pra mim. Mas eu arrisco dizer que SãoEnrique associou '_fonema /e/'_ e '_fonema /o/'_, do texto de Out, às vogais '_õ_' e '_e_' de '_gravações_':


> o fonema /e/ gravaçõ*e*s tem o alofone _ grabaçu*i*nsh antes de uma vogal, e o fonema /o/ gravaç*õ*es tem o alofone  grabaç*u*insh em posição final átona._


_e concluiu que essa é a explicação para se entender "grabaçuinsh" em vez de 'gravaçõens', ensinado pelos professores.
Note como também é interessante meu método de citação-explicação.
Mil desculpas, SãoEnrique, se entendi tudo completamente errado. Foi só uma tentativa._


----------



## Istriano

Ricife, Ciará e Roráima:
http://asfaltoemato.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/acorrege-a-prenunca-bonner/


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Ricife, Ciará e Roráima:
> http://asfaltoemato.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/acorrege-a-prenunca-bonner/


Engraçado, essa de Roraima com pronúncia aberta, eu aprendi com uns colegas do Norte (amazonense e paraense), que diziam "Roráima" e chamavam a nossa secretária de "Eláine". Posteriormente vi que na "Hora do Brasil" também usavam essa pronúncia regional para dizer Roraima. Pelo menos nessa, a Bobo não tem culpa sozinha...(se é que há culpa nisso).


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> Engraçado, essa de Roraima com pronúncia aberta, eu aprendi com uns colegas do Norte (amazonense e paraense), que diziam "Roráima" e chamavam a nossa secretária de "Eláine". Posteriormente vi que na "Hora do Brasil" também usavam essa pronúncia regional para dizer Roraima. Pelo menos nessa, a Bobo não tem culpa sozinha...(se é que há culpa nisso).


Eu ainda hei de ver o dia que a Bobo dirá [nujork] e [to:kjo:], se não [krūŋ tʰêːp] para Bangcoc.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:
			
		

> Quanto ao resto, como sou "monolíngue" de métodos, a citação de Outsider está quase incompreensível pra mim. Mas eu arrisco dizer que SãoEnrique associou '_fonema /e/'_ e '_fonema /o/'_, do texto de Out, às vogais '_õ_' e '_e_' de '_gravações_':
> e concluiu que essa é a explicação para se entender "grabaçuinsh" em vez de '_gravaçõens_', ensinado pelos professores.


E o que o _o_ de _gravações _tem de átono? Cadê a vogal depois do _e_? Para mim, uma coisa continua não tendo nada a ver com a outra.


Audierunt said:


> Não. Minha surpresa (e diversão, porque morri de rir com o seu post)  foi somente por você achar estranha a transcrição dele.


Você  ficou surpreso e chegou a morrer de rir com isso? Mesmo? Que estranho.  Será que você está tomando ou deixando de tomar algum remédio?


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> E o que o _o_ de _gravações _tem de átono? Cadê a vogal depois do _e_? Para mim, uma coisa continua não tendo nada a ver com a outra.


Outra coisa que me surpreendeu foi o _v_ se transformar em /b/.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Você  ficou surpreso e chegou a morrer de rir com isso? Mesmo? Que  estranho.  Será que você está tomando ou deixando de tomar algum  remédio?


Não foi isso, Ariel; eu acho que ela achou graça na sua reação ao ver a transcrição do SE. Eu também ri, mas ainda estou tomando os remédios


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Que é isso, Ariel? Calma!


Uchi, você está sempre achando que eu estou nervoso... .


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Não foi isso, Ariel; eu acho que ela achou graça na sua reação ao ver a transcrição do SE. Eu também ri, mas ainda estou tomando os remédios


Gente, agora eu estou curioso. O que afinal teve de tão engraçado na minha reação? Você mesmo disse que ficou surpreso com o que foi transcrito, não é verdade?


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Gente, agora eu estou curioso. O que afinal teve de tão engraçado na minha reação? Você mesmo disse que ficou surpreso com o que foi transcrito, não é verdade?


Eu acho que SãoEnrique está acostumado com alguma pronúncia do norte de Portugal; acho que é lá que o _v_ vira /b/. Mas é só suposição.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> ... acho que é lá que o _v_ vira /b/. Mas é só suposição.


Será que todos os _v_s viram _b_s? Interessante. Já vi gente no interior de Minas falando _sovaco _como "subaco" em vez de "suvaco", mas com "grabaçuins" eu nunca tinha sequer sonhado. Também ainda não tinha visto _ões _virar "uins".


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Será que todos os _v_s viram _b_s? Interessante. Já vi gente no interior de Minas falando _sovaco _como "subaco" em vez de "suvaco", mas com "grabaçuins" eu nunca tinha sequer sonhado. Também ainda não tinha visto _ões _virar "uins".


Para falantes de línguas sem vogais nasais, é difícil fazer a adequação da vogal nasal à transcrição fonética aproximada na sua própria língua. O SE deve estar com problemas nessa área.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, Jesuis! Lá vamos nós descendo morro abaixo de novo! Aqui sobre Roraima (dèja vu). E menos divagações, por favor!


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Mas,  assim como o remedinho, também esqueci de lembrar a você que SE  provavelmente se referia a uma pronúncia portuguesa. Uchi, que está em  dia com as gotas e o chazinho de cidreira, veio em meu socorro (Só não  entendi essa história de que o francês não tem vogais nasais).


È vero, ma non troppo. O francês não tem _"o_" nasal. Pelo menos não o /õ/.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Audierunt said:


> Não. Minha surpresa (e diversão, porque morri de rir com o seu post) foi somente por você achar estranha a transcrição dele. Quanto ao resto, como sou "monolíngue" de métodos, a citação de Outsider está quase incompreensível pra mim. Mas eu arrisco dizer que SãoEnrique associou '_fonema /e/'_ e '_fonema /o/'_, do texto de Out, às vogais '_õ_' e '_e_' de '_gravações_':
> e concluiu que essa é a explicação para se entender "grabaçuinsh" em vez de '_gravaçõens_', ensinado pelos professores.
> Note como também é interessante meu método de citação-explicação.
> Mil desculpas, SãoEnrique, se entendi tudo completamente errado. Foi só uma tentativa.



Você não tem que se desculpar é a mim. Eu não tinha entendido o quê o Outsider tinha escrito com o "Alófone" por isso eu tinha perguntado se a palavra 'bizarra' que eu escrevi (Gravações) tinha uma pronuncia diferente entre as regiões do Brasil e Portugal. Por exemplo quando os professores falam, sempre nos dizem que o "o" é pronunciado "u" e o "e" é pronunciado "i" como o Outsider escreveu anteriormente.


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Por exemplo quando os professores falam, sempre nos dizem que o "o" é pronunciado "u" e o "e" é pronunciado "i" como o Outsider escreveu anteriormente.


Mas isso é apenas para os o's e e's em final de palavras


----------



## uchi.m

Ressuscito o post #2 da Makumbera, a pedidos do meu público (está lá SãoEnrique )





Makumbera said:


> _"Um violino Stradivarius foi leiloado nesta sexta-feira nos Estados Unidos por mais de US$ 2 milhões, um preço recorde para um instrumento musical vendido em leilão.
> 
> O violino fabricado por Antonio Stradivari em 1699, um ano antes de sua época de ouro, foi leiloado na casa Christie's de Nova York pelo dobro do valor previsto.
> 
> O recorde mundial para um instrumento musical foi de US$ 1,8 milhão e correspondia também a um violino Stradivarius, que foi leiloado pela Christie's de Londres em 1990.
> 
> O instrumento vendido nesta sexta-feira foi batizado de "Lady Tennant" e foi fabricado por Stradivari quando ele tinha 55 anos._"


Gravei de novo; o áudio está aqui.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

SãoEnrique said:


> Por exemplo quando os professores falam,  sempre nos dizem que o "o" é pronunciado "u" e o "e" é pronunciado "i"  como o Outsider escreveu anteriormente.


Como o uchi explicou, a  neutralização dos fonemas /e/ e /i/ só é possível em determinados  contextos. É que embora não exista oposição semântica entre _m_[e]_nino _e _m__nino, b[e]xiga e bxiga e pared[e] e pared[ɪ], grilo continua sendo algo bem diferente de grelo,  por exemplo. Além disso, mesmo quando vários alofones são possíveis,  ainda existem sempre fatores extra-e-intra-linguísticos que condicionam a  realização concreta do arquifonema em questão. Ou seja, o registro e o  dialeto são muitas vezes o que determina a escolha entre uma coisa e  outra. E o mesmo serve para os fonemas /o/ e /u/.

Alguns casos em que pronuncio e como /i/ e o como /u/:

. posição postônica final > pared*e*, verdad*e*, fas*e*, part*e*, av*e*, crep*e* / part*o*, clar*o*, tir*o*, olh*o*, ov*o*, perig*o*
. posição pretônica > b*e*xiga, v*e*ado, p*e*rigo, m*e*ntira, t*e*atro, *e*mpate, d*e*svio/ s*o*vaco, c*o*stume, c*o*mprimento, c*o*stela, c*o*nversa, b*o*ceta, ch*o*calho
. posição postônica média > íd*o*lo, pér*o*la

No meu dialeto, em fala relaxada todo e átono final é pronunciado como [ɪ]. Quanto ao e  pretônico, embora a pronúncia  seja muito comum e natural, não é  raro também encontrar o som [e] nessa posição. O [e] é muito comum, por  exemplo, quando se tenta artificialmente estabelecer uma oposição  fonológica para representar a diferença semântica que existe entre os  diferentes sentidos de palavras como peru. Assim, enquanto  muitas pessoas comem tranquilas seus prus de Natal, há quem prefira  deixar claro que o p[e]ru que vai comer é diferente do pru com que  costuma comer. Para essas pessoas, p[e]ru seria a ave e pru o orgão genital masculino.

Eu  gostaria de poder dizer que esse assunto se encerra aqui, mas há casos  em que /i/ e /u/ não seriam usados - eu, pelo menos, nunca  usaria.

. posição pretônica > v*e*rdade, v*e*nder, b*e*ber, *e*difício, h*e*rbívoro, d*e*ntista, p*e*ntear / x*o*xota, p*o*roso, *o*tário, t*o*rrada
. posição postônica média >  íc*o*ne, oxít*o*na_


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Ressuscito o post #2 da Makumbera, a pedidos do meu público (está lá SãoEnrique )Gravei de novo; o áudio está aqui.



Obrigado senhor uchi.m .


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ariel Knightly said:


> Como o uchi explicou, a neutralização dos fonemas /e/ e /i/ só é possível em determinados contextos. É que embora não exista oposição semântica entre _m_[e]_nino _e _m__nino, b[e]xiga e bxiga e pared[e] e pared[ɪ], grilo continua sendo algo bem diferente de grelo, por exemplo. Além disso, mesmo quando vários alofones são possíveis, ainda existem sempre fatores extra-e-intra-linguísticos que condicionam a realização concreta do arquifonema em questão. Ou seja, o registro e o dialeto são muitas vezes o que determina a escolha entre uma coisa e outra. E o mesmo serve para os fonemas /o/ e /u/.
> 
> Alguns casos em que pronuncio e como /i/ e o como /u/:
> 
> . posição postônica final > pared*e*, verdad*e*, fas*e*, part*e*, av*e*, crep*e* / part*o*, clar*o*, tir*o*, olh*o*, ov*o*, perig*o*
> . posição pretônica > b*e*xiga, v*e*ado, p*e*rigo, m*e*ntira, t*e*atro, *e*mpate, d*e*svio/ s*o*vaco, c*o*stume, c*o*mprimento, c*o*stela, c*o*nversa, b*o*ceta, ch*o*calho
> . posição postônica média > íd*o*lo, pér*o*la
> 
> No meu dialeto, em fala relaxada todo e átono final é pronunciado como [ɪ]. Quanto ao e pretônico, embora a pronúncia  seja muito comum e natural, não é raro também encontrar o som [e] nessa posição. O [e] é muito comum, por exemplo, quando se tenta artificialmente estabelecer uma oposição fonológica para representar a diferença semântica que existe entre os diferentes sentidos de palavras como peru. Assim, enquanto muitas pessoas comem tranquilas seus prus de Natal, há quem prefira deixar claro que o p[e]ru que vai comer é diferente do pru com que costuma comer. Para essas pessoas, p[e]ru seria a ave e pru o orgão genital masculino.
> 
> Eu gostaria de poder dizer que esse assunto se encerra aqui, mas há casos em que /i/ e /u/ não seriam usados - eu, pelo menos, nunca usaria.
> 
> . posição pretônica > v*e*rdade, v*e*nder, b*e*ber, *e*difício, h*e*rbívoro, d*e*ntista, p*e*ntear / x*o*xota, p*o*roso, *o*tário, t*o*rrada
> . posição postônica média > íc*o*ne, oxít*o*na_


_

Obrigado também Ariel Knightly, é muita interessante a explicação agora posso ver quando pronunciar em "i" ou em "u" .

PS: Na minha escola não aprendemos ainda o fonético então não sei escrever como vocês, infelizmente . Mas eu começo a aprender porque eu conheço um pouquinho de fonético em francês. Suponho que muda entre idiomas e muito para o Português não é ?_


----------



## Istriano

Eu falo _tomate _e não _tumate_, _tesoura _e não _tisoura_, _peru _e não _piru_, mas falo _siguro _e não _seguro_.  Falo_ iscola, iscova, iscrever._.. mas _entender, então, empate...
_Também_: número _e não _númiro.  _Pronuncio _córação _e não _côração _nem _curação_.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Pronuncio _córação _e não _côração _nem _curação_.


Me desculpa a curiosidade, mas você é nordestino(a)?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Eu falo _tomate _e não _tumate_, _tesoura _e não _tisoura_, _peru _e não _piru_, mas falo _siguro _e não _seguro_.  Falo_ iscola, iscova, iscrever._.. mas _entender, então, empate..._


Pois é, a realização concreta do arquifonema vai sempre depender do dialeto. Em Portugal, eles falam prtuguês, mas aqui nós falamos p[o]rtuguês, não é verdade? 


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Também_: número _e não _númiro.  _Pronuncio _córação _e não _côração _nem _curação_.


Esse "córação" mostra que em posição pretônica a oposição entre vogais abertas e fechadas também foi neutralizada.


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> Me desculpa a curiosidade, mas você é nordestino(a)?


 Lógico.


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Ressuscito o post #2 da Makumbera, a pedidos do meu público (está lá SãoEnrique )Gravei de novo; o áudio está aqui.


Sério, vocês do "r" retroflexo (acertei?) têm uma vantagem enorme para aprender inglês, mas você não o aproveitou em '_Christie's_'. Bonita a sua voz, sr. uchi. 
Pronuncio da mesma forma que Ariel todas as palavras listadas por ele, com exceção de _'Peru/peru_ (a ave, porque o outro sentido nem se usa por aqui)' e '_comprimento_', um esforço consciente para não se confundir com '_cumprimento_'.
Como Istriano e Djavan, digo sempre "córação". E "p*ê*rú". Mas diferente de Istriano, "tumati" (acho) e "tizôra", e o resto igual.                            





Ariel Knightly said:


> Esse "córação" mostra que em posição  pretônica a oposição entre vogais abertas e fechadas também foi  neutralizada.


O que quer dizer '_neutralizada_' aqui?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> O que quer dizer '_neutralizada_' aqui?


É um termo técnico que eu eu julguei ser de significação transparente, por isso não expliquei. O livro _Iniciação à Fonética e à Fonologia_, da Dinah Callou, explica esse conceito e comenta a questão da neutralização entre /e/ e /ɛ/ e /o/ e /ɔ/ em posição pretônica: 


> Existe neutralização quando há uma supressão das oposições entre dois ou mais fonemas em determinados contextos, isto é, quando uma oposição é anulada ou neutralizada. (...) Em casos de neutralização a realização acústica já não corresponde a um dos fonemas intercambiáveis, mas a um _arquifonema _que compreende ambos. Lembrando a distinção do lingüista Eugenio Coseriu entre _sistema _- _norma _- _fala_, vale observar que a realização é indiferente do ponto de vista do _sistema funcional_ mas poucas vezes será indiferente do ponto de vista da _norma_. No Rio de Janeiro e no Sul do país, em geral, esse arquifonema será realizado com timbre mais fechado, [e] ou [o], enquanto no Nordeste o timbre mais aberto ocorre com maior freqüência, [ɛ] e [ɔ]. As normas variam, portanto, de região para região.


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> È vero, ma non troppo. O francês não tem _"o_" nasal. Pelo menos não o /õ/.


Na pronúncia modern(os)a de Paris, o _o nasal _se pronuncia como no Nordeste: * bon *(fr.) = *bom *(pt.br. Nord.)  [bõ].
No caso do francês, a pronúncia real de Paris, no ano de 2011 (_transcrição fonética_) muitas vezes não tem nada a ver com a pronúncia idealizada do século XIX (_transcrição fonológica_ que está nos dicionários):

un bon vin blanc
[ã  bõ vã blɒ̃]

(*a* como Vogal anterior aberta não-arredondada, não o a central [ä] (nosso _a_ de v_á_), nem o nosso ã nasal [ɐ̃]).


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Na pronúncia modern(os)a de Paris, o _o nasal _se pronuncia como no Nordeste: * bon *(fr.) = *bom *(pt.br. Nord.)  [bõ]


Eu tinha a impressão de que era assim a pronúncia: [boŋ]


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Bonita a sua voz, sr. uchi.


Obrigado


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> Eu tinha a impressão de que era assim a pronúncia: [boŋ]


[boŋ] é a pronúncia de Marselha.


----------



## leonid87

Eu falo [tõ'ma:t], ['tzo:ra], [pi'ru], [si'gu:ru], ['ʃcɔ:la], [ʃkre've:h], [ʃko:va], [ẽtẽ'deh], [ĩ'tã:u] e [ẽ'pa:t] para,respectivamente, *tomate, tesoura, peru, escola, escrever, escova, entender, então e empate.
*
Deu para entender? Perdoem-me se misturei padrões de alfabéticos fonéticos diferentes.

Percebam que não sei bem se pronuncio "escola" com 'es' ou com 'is' ou "tomate" com 'te' ou com 'ti'. O padrão aqui é [iʃ'cɔ:la] e [tõ'ma:ti]. Às vezes, num acesso de nervosismo, é comum reverter-se ao padrão. Muitos conhecidos falam dessa mesma maneira.



O ideal seria gravar mesmo. Prometo que o farei em breve!


----------



## uchi.m

leonid87 said:


> Eu falo [tõ'ma:t], ['tzo:ra], [pi'ru], [si'gu:ru], ['ʃcɔ:la], [ʃkre've:h], [ʃko:va], [ẽtẽ'deh], [ĩ'tã:u] e [ẽ'pa:t] para,respectivamente, *tomate, tesoura, peru, escola, escrever, escova, entender, então e empate.
> *
> Deu para entender? Perdoem-me se misturei padrões de alfabéticos fonéticos diferentes.
> 
> Percebam que não sei bem se pronuncio "escola" com 'es' ou com 'is' ou "tomate" com 'te' ou com 'ti'. O padrão aqui é [iʃ'cɔ:la] e [tõ'ma:ti]. Às vezes, num acesso de nervosismo, é comum reverter-se ao padrão. Muitos conhecidos falam dessa mesma maneira.
> 
> 
> 
> O ideal seria gravar mesmo. Prometo que o farei em breve!


Nossa, então é muito parecido com o sotaque carioca! Vocês falam assim, mesmo?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Nossa, então é muito parecido com o sotaque carioca!


O que exatamente você achou parecido?


----------



## uchi.m

Tirando _tomate_, que tem "o" nasal, o resto parece bastante.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Tirando _tomate_, que tem "o" nasal, o resto parece bastante.


Acho que os dialetos até têm um pouco de semelhança um com o outro, mas eu já encontrei algumas diferenças importantes.

*fala de Leonid87* *>* *fala do Rio*

['tzo:ra] > [tʃiˈzoɾɐ]
  [pi'ru] > igual 
   [si'gu:ru] > igual
   [ʃkre've:h] > igual
   [ʃko:va] > igual 
   [ẽtẽ'deh] > [ĩⁿtẽɪ̯̃ⁿˈde(h)]*
  [ĩ'tã:u]** > [ĩⁿˈtɐ̃ʊ̯̃]
   [ẽ'pa:t] > [ĩmˈpatʃɪ]
    [iʃ'kɔ:la] > igual
  [tõ'ma:ti] > [toˈmatʃɪ] ou [tuˈmatʃɪ]

 Uchi, acho que você achou os dois dialetos parecidos porque ambos usam o mesmo _s_ e o mesmo _r_ em posição de coda. Mas afora isso, eu pelo menos não vi tanta semelhança assim entre uma coisa e outra. 

Você certamente já sabe disso, mas acho interessante comentar que o_ s_  pós-alveolar em posição de coda, o "sh", é padrão não só no Rio mas  também em Portugal e em muitos estados (todos?) do Nordeste e do Norte. O  _r_ glotal/uvular, por sua vez, talvez não seja usado em Portugal; mas é padrão em Minas e novamente no Nordeste e no Norte.

*Antes que alguém pergunte, em _entender_, o _-ten-_ é [tẽɪ̯̃] mesmo. 
**Será que essa pronúncia existe mesmo?


----------



## uchi.m

Alguns fonemas na transcrição do leonid87 são equivalentes ao seu:

[t] ---> [tʃi]

Além do fricativo, eu acho que o leonid87 representou as vogais com menos detalhes que a sua notação, mas pelo que se pode ver, _tomate_, _entender _e _empate _são diferentes.


----------



## leonid87

uchi.m said:


> Alguns fonemas na transcrição do leonid87 são equivalentes ao seu:
> 
> [t] ---> [tʃi]
> 
> Além do fricativo, eu acho que o leonid87 representou as vogais com menos detalhes que a sua notação, mas pelo que se pode ver, _tomate_, _entender _e _empate _são diferentes.



Não, esse 't' é realmente como no inglês _put_ e no alemão _kaputt_. Seria transcripto de outra maneira?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

leonid87 said:


> Não, esse 't' é realmente como no inglês _put_ e no alemão _kaputt_. Seria transcripto de outra maneira?


Bom, você conhece seu dialeto melhor do que eu, mas tenho para mim que talvez exista um "i frouxo" depois desse [t].


----------



## leonid87

Ariel Knightly said:


> Bom, você conhece seu dialeto melhor do que eu, mas tenho para mim que talvez exista um "i frouxo" depois desse [t].



Nem preciso gravar nada. Eu falo igual ao Lenine, que é da idade da minha mãe: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmtCcve1igc

Esse 't' que eu quero transcrever é o de *"a gente"* entre 0:48 e 0:50 e *"interessante"*, em 0:53, bem diferente do carioca [tʃi].


----------



## uchi.m

Então é [tj]


----------



## Ariel Knightly

leonid87 said:


> Nem preciso gravar nada. Eu falo igual ao Lenine, que é da idade da minha mãe:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmtCcve1igc
> 
> Esse 't' que eu quero transcrever é o de *"a gente"* entre 0:48 e 0:50 e *"interessante"*, em 0:53, bem diferente do carioca [tʃi].


Interessante. Ele fala "agentá" (a gente está)! Quanto a _interessante_, tive a impressão de que  o -_te _foi pronunciado como [tʰ], aspirado e sem o _i_ frouxo que eu esperava.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Interessante. Ele fala "agentá" (a gente está)! Quanto a _interessante_, tive a impressão de que  o -_te _foi pronunciado como [tʰ], aspirado e sem o _i_ frouxo que eu esperava.


Verdade. Ele diz [pahth] também. É que nem o kaputt alemão sim, e igual ao put de algumas variantes do inglês.


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> , o "sh", é padrão não só no Rio mas  também em Portugal e em muitos estados (todos?) do Nordeste e do Norte.



Claro que não. Na Bahia, o sh é coisa do litoral ou do interior do extremo Norte do estado, e mesmo assim não é comum chiar um esse que não esteja acompanhado de um t (ou um d):

_excova _incomum
_eçcova _comum

*estrela*:
em Salvador: extrela ou eçtrela (usam-se as duas pronúncias)
em Vitória da Conquista: eçtrela

*turistas*:
em Salvador: turixtaç ou turiçtaç
em Juazeiro: turiçtax   (cidade de Ivete, ela chia nos esses finais)
em Vitória da Conquista: turiçtaç

Claudinha é alvo de gozação porque ela chia todos os esses quando canta. Quer se passar por uma carioca de qualquer custo. Aliás, ela é carioca, e quando quer agradar a gente, fala com um sotaque baiano muito forçado que às vezes chega a ser ridículo.
A única cidade nordestina que tem o chiado generalizado é Recife. Nas demais regiões, só se chia em palavras onde o esse vem antes do tê ou do dê. Mas mesmo assim, há muita gente (principalmente do interior) que nunca chia.
(Já no Norte, em Manaus, e em Belém, chiam como no Rio).

Carla Visi fala como eu:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikc7ZWVhWlM


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> em Juazeiro: turiçtax   (cidade de Iveta, ela chia nos esses finais)


Interessante você comentar. Eu até já tinha percebido que a Ivete só usa o _s_ pós-alveolar em final de palavra, só que eu achava que essa mistura podia ser na verdade uma tentativa fracassada de adotar artificialmente o _s_ alveolar. Muitas pessoas que trabalham na TV fazem isso quando querem adotar uma fala considerada mais neutra em rede nacional. Bom saber que isso é algo natural no dialeto dela.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Claudinha é alvo de gozação porque ela chia todos os esses quando canta. Quer se passar por uma carioca de qualquer custo. Aliás, ela é carioca, e quando quer agradar a gente, fala com um sotaque baiano muito forçado que às vezes chega a ser ridículo.


Eita, mas se ela nasceu no Rio e fala que nem carioca, ela não é ridícula. Eu chamaria isso de autêntica.
Se ela faz uma caricatura de baiana, aí sim, ela deveria ser alvo de gozação.　E ela faz, hahaha

E quanto às vogais, Istri? No caso das palavras _entende _e _então, _por exemplo, que diferem entre o leonid e o Ariel?


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> Nossa, então é muito parecido com o sotaque carioca! Vocês falam assim, mesmo?


Não entendo muito da simbologia fonética, mas sei que o sotaque pernambucano (ou seria só o de Recife?) é lindo (na minha opinião) e inconfundível.
É claro que fonema por fonema, encontramos equivalências em outros sotaques, como os esses e erres cariocas e o "t" (talvez esse tʰ de que vocês falam), que notei ser meio moda em Lisboa, principalmente entre os mais jovens - Tʰejo), mas no conjunto, é um sotaque único, fácil de identificar.


----------



## andfm106

Istriano said:


> A única cidade nordestina que tem o chiado generalizado é Recife. Nas demais regiões, só se chia em palavras onde o esse vem antes do tê ou do dê. Mas mesmo assim, há muita gente (principalmente do interior) que nunca chia.
> (Já no Norte, em Manaus, e em Belém, chiam como no Rio).



Sou de Belém e confirmo o que tu disseste acerca do fato de chiarmos aqui (em Belém). Quase todas as vezes que viajo p'ras outras regiões do Brasil, confundem-me como um carioca por eu chiar nas letras Ss e pelo desconhecimento que existe do sotaque de Belém. Acredito que deva acontecer o mesmo com as pessoas de Manaus.


Tentarei explicar as principais características que nós, de Belém, temos ao falarmos.


A primeira, como já mencionei, é o forte chiado nas letras Ss. Essa característica, suponho eu, deve-se pela forte colonização portuguesa que Belém teve, assim como Manaus e o Rio tiveram.


Outra característica é o fato de utilizarmos o pronome de tratamento VOCÊ apenas em situações formais; na grande maioria do nosso cotidiano, tratamos as pessoas pelo pronome TU, com a ressalva de ser conjugado corretamente na segunda pessoa do singular.
Dito isto, podes presumir que é bastante comum ouvir-se em Belém: "Aonde foste?", "Tu gostas de açaí?", "Foste tu que disseste isso!", "Viste o noticiário hoje?", "Sentiste o drama?", enfim, tudo o que imaginares quando tu usares VOCÊ, transforma-o para o uso do TU e não nos soará estranho aqui em Belém.
Suponho que essa característica também se deva pela forte colonização portuguesa.




Em relação às palavras que escreveste para exemplificares como falam-nas em algumas cidades Baianas, tentarei demonstrar abaixo como nós falamo-las aqui em Belém.


Estrela: xtrela (acho que nem falamos a letra E, simplesmente metemos um SHSH na frente do TRELA).
Escova: xcova
Turistas: Turixtax
Vieste (do ver verbo "vir"): viextchi
Disseste (do verbo "dizer"): jhissextchi
Galinha: galhinha
Leite Ninho: leitchi nhinhu


OBS.: Quando se tem as consoantes N e L com a vogal I (e também a vogal E, mas só quando ela tem som de I), falamos literalmente NHI e LHI, como demonstradas em "galinha" e "ninho".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

andfm106 said:


> ... confundem-me como um carioca por eu chiar nas letras Ss ...


Acho gozada essa história de dizer que uns chiam e outros não. Para mim, as sibilantes [s] e [z] são tão chiadas quanto as sibilantes [ʃ] e [ʒ]. De modo que acredito ser mais preciso dizer que uns apenas chiam diferente dos outros. Da mesma forma que o _s_ pós-alveolar soa como um chio para os falantes de dialetos com _s_ alveolar, o _s_ alveolar também soa como um chio para os falantes de dialetos com _s_ pós-alveolar.


----------



## andfm106

Infelizmente, na condição de leigo destes termos fonéticos que usaste, não tenho condições de responder-te com tais termos. Mas o chiado p'ra mim é simplesmente o som de CH da palavra "chácara" ditas em fonemas SSS, como chácaraS, teXtura, apoStilaS. Acho que deves ter-me entendido. Nunca parei p'ra pensar se existem diferentes tipos de chiados, mas, como já disse, o chiado geral p'ra mim é esse que tentei demonstrar.


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho gozada essa história de dizer que uns chiam e outros não. Para mim, as sibilantes [s] e [z] são tão chiadas quanto as sibilantes [ʃ] e [ʒ]. De modo que acredito ser mais preciso dizer que uns apenas chiam diferente dos outros. Da mesma forma que o _s_ pós-alveolar soa como um chio para os falantes de dialetos com _s_ alveolar, o _s_ alveolar também soa como um chio para os falantes de dialetos com _s_ pós-alveolar.



chiante


> [De chiar + -nte.]
> Adj. 2 g.
> 1.     Que chia.
> 2.     E. Ling.  Diz-se das consoantes fricativas palatais, representadas na grafia do português por ch, como em chave, por x, como em xícara, por j, como em janela, ou por g, como em gelo.


 (Aurélio)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano, a classificação desses traços pode levar em conta critérios articulatórios, acústicos e até auditivos. O nome _chiante _é uma classificação auditiva; tem a ver com a impressão que essa articulação pode deixar no ouvido de algumas pessoas. E é justamente essa impressão que eu estranho, porque aos meus ouvidos um "sssssssssssssss" soa tão chiado quanto um "sssssssshhhhhhh".


----------



## Audie

leonid87 said:


> Eu falo [tõ'ma:t], ['tzo:ra], [*pi*'ru],  [si'gu:ru], ['ʃcɔ:la], [ʃkre've:h], [ʃko:va], [ẽtẽ'deh], [ĩ'tã:u] e  [ẽ'pa:t] para,respectivamente, _tomate, tesoura_*, peru,*_ escola, escrever, escova, entender, então_ e _empate_.


Você não distingue o "país" da "ave"?  Eu digo _p*i*rú_, se for a ave. Mas, _P*ê*rú_, se for o país.





Ariel Knightly said:


> É um termo técnico que eu eu julguei ser  de significação transparente, por isso não expliquei. O livro _Iniciação à Fonética e à Fonologia_,  da Dinah Callou, explica esse conceito e comenta a questão da  neutralização entre /e/ e /ɛ/ e /o/ e /ɔ/ em posição  pretônica:


Thanks. Anotei.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Bom, você conhece seu dialeto melhor do que eu, mas tenho para mim que talvez exista um "i frouxo" depois desse [t].


Você me surpreende a cada post.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Interessante. Ele fala "agentá" (a gente  está)!


Se existe um povo que engole mais as  sílabas que o recifense, eu preciso conhecer. Praticamente depois da  sílaba tônica a palavra desaparece. Sem falar nas várias consoantes que, em momento de relaxamento total do falante, se transformam quase sempre em '_rr_'. Para um estrangeiro que aprende PTBR  a partir do dialeto do Recife (se é que essa divisão existe), entender o  restante dos sotaques é fichinha.


Istriano said:


> A única cidade nordestina que tem o chiado  generalizado é Recife.


O que não quer dizer que não pronunciemos também _i*ç*cova_, _fó*ç*furu (_fósforo_)_, _re*ç*guardo (_resguardo), _pa*ç*mein _(pasmem) ou _crê*ç*pu_ (crespo), por exemplo. Mas dificilmente _açno _(asno). E, realmente, antes do_ 't'_ (e do '_d_' também?) só mesmo o "sh"_: turiçta_, no Recife, só o próprio diz. 





Istriano said:


> Nas demais regiões, só se chia em palavras onde  o esse vem antes do tê ou do dê. Mas mesmo assim, há muita gente  (principalmente do interior) que nunca chia.


Eu achava que as  capitais de AL, PE, PB e RN tinham a pronúncia do '_s_' e do '_t_' bastante  parecida. Vou prestar mais atenção.





Ariel Knightly said:


> Muitas pessoas que trabalham na TV fazem  isso quando querem adotar uma fala considerada mais neutra em rede  nacional. Bom saber que isso é algo natural no dialeto  dela.


Lembrei que a apresentadora do Jornal da Band é baiana. Dá  para perceber pelas vogais abertas e o '_t_' e o '_d_' palatalizado (é  isso?). Mas não sei em que lugar da palavra ela usa, ou se usa, o '_s_' pós-alveolar.


andfm106 said:


> OBS.: Quando se tem as consoantes N e L com a  vogal I (e também a vogal E, mas só quando ela tem som de I), falamos  literalmente NHI e LHI, como demonstradas em "galinha" e  "ninho".


Penso que já ouvi esse 'N' (NHI) entre piauienses  também. 





anaczz said:


> Não entendo muito da simbologia fonética, mas sei  que o sotaque pernambucano (ou seria só o de Recife?) é lindo (na minha  opinião) e inconfundível.


Acho que Lenine representa bem o sotaque do Recife. Tem umas influências sulistas, mas é o comum. Mas em ambiente altamente informal, ou entre pessoas de nível escolar mais baixo, a coisa não fica tão inteligível assim. E também há diferenças notáveis (pelo menos  para quem é da cidade) entre o Litoral e o Interior, principalmente, o  Sertão.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> Você não distingue o "país" da "ave"?  Eu digo _p*i*rú_, se for a ave. Mas, _P*ê*rú_, se for o país.


Em fala relaxada, dificilmente direi p[e]ru, seja país, animal ou órgão genital.


			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Você me surpreende a cada post.


E qual exatamente foi a surpresa dessa vez? Morreu de rir de novo?...


			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Se existe um povo que engole mais as  sílabas que o recifense, eu preciso conhecer.


Você já esteve em Minas?


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Mas dificilmente _açno _(asno)


Seria azno ou ajno? Ou axno? Esse último eu acho meio difícil.


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> É claro que fonema por fonema, encontramos equivalências em outros sotaques, como os esses e erres cariocas e o "t" (talvez esse tʰ de que vocês falam), que notei ser meio moda em Lisboa, principalmente entre os mais jovens - Tʰejo), mas no conjunto, é um sotaque único, fácil de identificar.


Esse [th], tem um vídeo de um professor de inglês no YouTube muito engraçado que explica como é. O problema é que eu esqueci o título do vídeo


----------



## uchi.m

Olá, seja bem-vindo(a) ao fórum 


andfm106 said:


> OBS.: Quando se tem as consoantes N e L com a vogal I (e também a vogal E, mas só quando ela tem som de I), falamos literalmente NHI e LHI, como demonstradas em "galinha" e "ninho".


Mas só quando o ni e o li são seguidos de nh e lh, ou não? Por exemplo: linha, é _lhinha _ou _linha _mesmo? E baunilha, é _baunhilha _ou _baunilha _mesmo? Nível já não é _nhível_, ou seria?


----------



## andfm106

uchi.m said:


> Olá, seja bem-vindo(a) ao fórum Mas só quando o ni e o li são seguidos de nh e lh, ou não? Por exemplo: linha, é _lhinha _ou _linha _mesmo? E baunilha, é _baunhilha _ou _baunilha _mesmo? Nível já não é _nhível_, ou seria?



Falamos _lhinha_, _baunhilha, nhinja, nhível_, _detalhi_, _lhidar_, não importa em que posição esteja a sílaba. Na escola, quando aprendemos a ler, falamos: na, ne, nhi, no, nu; la, le, lhi, lo, lu; ta, te, tchi, to, tu; da, de, dji, do, du (o _tchi_ e o _dji_ acho que se fala na maioria do Brasil, com exceções para alguns lugares do nordeste e sul). E o mesmo vale para _le_ e _ne_ quando essas vogais _E_ têm som de _I_.


----------



## Istriano

Eu tenho [nj] em bo*n*ito (também em compa*nh*ia) e _j~_ (glide nasal) em ni*nh*o (e todas as demais palavras com _nh _menos _companhia_). Não uso [ñ] (sueño) para _nh_.

Lh:

filho, ilha, (Júlio = julho) [lj]  
Guilherme [l]
mulher [lj] ou [l]
lidar [l] ou [lj]

Minha pronúncia de _menininha _pode soar como  _minhinhia _a um paulista. 
*um sonho bonito* = _um sõiu buñitu_


----------



## andfm106

uchi.m said:


> Seria azno ou ajno? Ou axno? Esse último eu acho meio difícil.



Aqui em Belém falaríamos _ajno_.


----------



## Istriano

Na Bahia falaríamos _jegue_.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> *um sonho bonito* = _um sõiu buñitu_


Essa frase eu queria ouvir com meus próprios ouvidos. Isso ecziste? Isto é, na vida cotidiana?


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Na Bahia falaríamos _jegue_.


Aqui onde moro seria _burro_.


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> E qual exatamente foi a surpresa dessa vez? Morreu de rir de novo?...


O "i frouxo". Fico tentando imaginar um "i apertado" 


Ariel Knightly said:


> Você já esteve em Minas?


Mas minha teoria (se já existe uma, avisem-me, para não passar por plagiadora) é que, por não pronunciarmos "dji" e "txi", os nossos "ti" e  "di" são ainda menos audíveis. Exemplo: '_metido_'. Se compararmos um mineiro e um pernambucano pronunciando '_metido_', aposto que o '_metido_' do mineiro se ouve mais por causa do "txi", que nós, geralmente (a TV e as músicas têm grande influência nos "txi" e "dji" que se ouvem aqui e acolá), não temos.





uchi.m said:


> Seria azno ou ajno? Ou axno? Esse último eu acho  meio difícil.


Tu achas? Não sei, mas eu digo algo entre _ajno _e _ashno_.





uchi.m said:


> Esse [th], tem um vídeo de um  professor de inglês no YouTube muito engraçado que explica como é. O  problema é que eu esqueci o título do vídeo


Então, esse [th] é um '_t_' com a língua? Nunca vi ninguém no Recife falar assim (exceto quem tem o que popularmente se chama 'língua presa').


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> O "i frouxo". Fico tentando imaginar um "i apertado"


Tem o _i_ frouxo e o_ i _tenso. O _i_ apertado fica por sua conta. 


			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Mas minha teoria (se já existe uma, avisem-me, para não passar por plagiadora) é que, por não pronunciarmos "dji" e "txi", os nossos "ti" e  "di" são ainda menos audíveis.


Na minha teoria, isso deve ter mais a ver com o fato de o diferente nunca passar despercebido. Acho que a questão talvez seja mais psicológica do que acústica.


			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Não sei, mas eu digo algo entre _ajno _e _ashno._


Talvez um "j" menos sonoro, será? 


			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Então, esse [th] é um '_t_' com a língua? Nunca vi ninguém no Recife falar assim (exceto quem tem o que popularmente se chama 'língua presa').


Será que você não está fazendo confusão com o [θ] de _th_ em _thing_? O som [th] é o _t_ de _two_.


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Então, esse [th] é um '_t_' com a língua? Nunca vi ninguém no Recife falar assim (exceto quem tem o que popularmente se chama 'língua presa').


Procura por "eu também vi o tatu" no Youtube. É um vídeo de um professor de inglês. O [th] é um tê com uma baforada.


----------



## Istriano

O mais estranho é o sotaque de Teófilo Otoni (MG):  *atrás *[a'tra(i)z], *faz *[fa(i)z] com consoantes desvozeadas pronunciadas vozeadas diante de uma pausa ou no final de uma frase. 
http://www.fonologia.org/arquivos/exercicios_transcricao1.pdf


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> O mais estranho é o sotaque de Teófilo Otoni (MG):  *atrás *[a'tra(i)z], *faz *[fa(i)z] com consoantes desvozeadas pronunciadas vozeadas diante de uma pausa ou no final de uma frase.
> http://www.fonologia.org/arquivos/exercicios_transcricao1.pdf


Será que não é [a'traizj], [faizj]?


----------



## Istriano

Não, Thaïs não colocou j.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> O mais estranho é o sotaque de Teófilo Otoni (MG):  *atrás *[a'tra(i)z], *faz *[fa(i)z] com consoantes desvozeadas pronunciadas vozeadas diante de uma pausa ou no final de uma frase.
> http://www.fonologia.org/arquivos/exercicios_transcricao1.pdf


Segundo esse material, no Rio a pronúncia de_ horrorosa_ seria [ɔhɔ'ɾɔzə]. Não sei, mas eu achei esse carioca meio nordestino.


----------



## uchi.m

Aqui seria [oho'ɾɔzə]


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> Talvez um "j" menos sonoro, será?


Como se eu soubesse esses detalhes... Mas a gente diz _ajno _também.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Será que você não está fazendo confusão com o [θ] de _th_ em _thing_? O som [th] é o _t_ de _two_.


 Na verdade, nem cheguei a essa etapa da confusão, porque não tive tempo de consultar nenhum alfabeto ainda. E, de qualqeur forma, nem seria exatamente um "t". My bad. Foi só coisa meio intuitiva, de não relacionar nenhum som de "t" inglês com o "t" gerla brasileiro.[/QUOTE]





uchi.m said:


> Procura por "eu também vi o tatu" no Youtube. É um vídeo de um professor de inglês. O [th] é um tê com uma baforada.


 Mas o sucesso desse aprendizado depende da gramatura adequada do papel, né não? Esse vídeo é pra favoritar. Grata.


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Mas o sucesso desse aprendizado depende da gramatura adequada do papel, né não? Esse vídeo é pra favoritar. Grata.


Se for tipo um papel Canson ou uma cartolina, aí tem que ser [thhhhh] e talvez adicionar um [fu:], hehehe.


----------



## anaczz

Pois é, fiz com guardanapos de papel, que era o que tinha à mão, e ele abanava até com o "vi"...
Mas era mesmo esse "t" que eu dizia ter ouvido muito dos (mais das do que dos) jovens lisboetas. E, não tão jovem, do Sérgio Godinho (Thejo, thudo em Lisboa que amanhece, por exemplo)


----------



## JotaPB

Não sei sobre o que falar sobre o meu dialeto (nordestino-sertanejo), além daquelas características que vocês provalvemente já estão cansados de saber (não palatização do "t" e "d" antes de i; a maior abertura das vogais "e" e "o" pretônicas...). 
Há uma característica que me vem agora à cabeça, mas não sei com certeza se ela é típica do dialeto nordestino ou ocorre em todo português brasileiro: as vogais "i" final são sempre realizadas como "ij". Assim: comi é pronunciado [kõ'mij]; bebi torna-se [be'bij] e assim por diante.

Acho que as diferenças são maiores na gramática do que na fonética em si


----------



## Istriano

JotaPB said:


> Acho que as diferenças são maiores na gramática do que na fonética em si


 Ah sim, acho que já ouvi _(eu) ami, andi_, _pensi _(em vez de_ amei, andei, pensei_)...


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Ah sim, acho que já ouvi _(eu) ami, andi_, _pensi _(em vez de_ amei, andei, pensei_)...



No Alentejo você ouviria isso o tempo todo...


----------



## uchi.m

JotaPB said:


> Assim: comi é pronunciado [kõ'mij]; bebi torna-se [be'bij] e assim por diante.


[kõ'mi ja'kela 'minə], [be'bi ju 'sukʊ]


----------



## MOC

anaczz said:


> Pois é, fiz com guardanapos de papel, que era o que tinha à mão, e ele abanava até com o "vi"...
> Mas era mesmo esse "t" que eu dizia ter ouvido muito dos (mais das do que dos) jovens lisboetas. E, não tão jovem, do Sérgio Godinho (Thejo, thudo em Lisboa que amanhece, por exemplo)



Esse "t" vem da margem sul. Penso que esteja a ser adoptado em Lisboa porque "é giro", daí que o oiça mais dos jovens.





Alentugano said:


> No Alentejo você ouviria isso o tempo todo...



Nunca me apercebi de tal coisa. Tenho de prestar mais atenção.


----------



## anaczz

MOC said:


> Esse "t" vem da margem sul. Penso que esteja a ser adoptado em Lisboa porque "é giro", daí que o oiça mais dos jovens.


 Obrigada por matar minha curiosidade, sempre quis saber de onde vinha isso.


----------



## leonid87

uchi.m said:


> [kõ'mi ja'kela 'minə]



Que é isso, cara pálida?


----------



## Istriano

Como é o sotaque de Setúbal?


----------



## MOC

É semelhante ao de Lisboa. Diferenças existem, mas em geral são mais  facilmente identificadas por alguém que é mesmo da região. Em outras  zonas do país é em geral englobado no mesmo.

 A característica  mais típica do sotaque da região facilmente o diferencia dos outros  sotaques, mas é mais  facilmente encontrada em pessoas de maior idade ou de zonas mais rurais.  É a pronunciação do "r" por exemplo em "carta" aproximado aos fonemas x  ou χ.

Penso que não será muito comum identificar imediatamente que alguém é de Setúbal se não for por esta questão.


----------



## MOC

uchi.m said:


> Ressuscito o post #2 da Makumbera, a pedidos do meu público (está lá SãoEnrique )Gravei de novo; o áudio está aqui.




Desculpe ter trazido esse post com uma semana, mas estava a ler para trás, e lembrei que quando eu gravei esse mesmo texto, compararam o meu "r" em final de sílaba ao seu e por isso fui ouvir. Infelizmente penso que já não dá para ouvir o meu para comparar.


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Como é o sotaque de Setúbal?


Setúbal, a terrra da sarrrdinha e do carrrapau.


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> Ah sim, acho que já ouvi _(eu) ami, andi_, _pensi _(em vez de_ amei, andei, pensei_)...



Eu já ouvi "já janti" . Lembro que achei graça. Mas não foi de um nordestino, foi do caseiro do sítio do pai de uma ex-namorada, em Carangola, na divisa de MG, ES e RJ.


----------



## uchi.m

leonid87 said:


> Que é isso, cara pálida?


Um exemplo de palatização em final de palavra.


----------



## JotaPB

uchi.m said:


> Um exemplo de palatização em final de palavra.



Realmente um exemplo muito construtivo... LOL
E então... esse tipo de fenômeno costuma ocorrer em outras partes do Brasil? Pelo menos nas novelas nunca percebi.


----------



## uchi.m

É meio difícil distinguir [kõ'mij] de [kõ'mi], a não ser que venha uma vogal logo em seguida.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> È vero, ma non troppo. O francês não tem _"o_" nasal. Pelo menos não o /õ/.



O francês teve a pronúncia deste /õ/. Em antigo francês, [õ] aberto que se fecha no XI século em [õ] fechado de onde a nasalização muito pronunciada. A denasalização/não nasalização desde o XII e XIII século, enfraquecimento da pronúncia da nasal. Hoje, [õ] em francês é escrito para dizer que a língua francesa conheceu um fenômeno de nasalização.


----------



## englishmania

Como nortenha que sou, confesso que já ouvi falar da pronúncia de Setúbal, com as características que mencionaram, mas nunca tive a oportunidade de ouvir mesmo (por isso, na minha cabeça ainda não consigo imaginar ninguém a dizer "carrapau").


----------



## JotaPB

Mais uma coisa: é bem corrente entre os idosos e pessoas da zona rural realizar os grupos [rd] e [rt] dentro de uma palavra como [ɖ ] e  [ʈ] respectivamente.
É bem comum, por exemplo, se ouvir ['coɖ ɐ] ao invés de ['cohdɐ] e ['poʈɐ] ao invés de ['pohtɐ]


----------



## Istriano

JotaPB said:


> Mais uma coisa: é bem corrente entre os idosos e pessoas da zona rural realizar os grupos [rd] e [rt] dentro de uma palavra como [ɖ ] e  [ʈ] respectivamente.


 O mesmo ocorrre em sueco e em noreguês. [rd] --->  [ɖ ]  (Mas nos falares com o r ''francês'' isso não acontece, em Bergen e em Malmö terá só [xd]).


----------

